# Poor Responders : Part 74



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

A new home for you all................ 

Happy chatting and lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, second on the thread... Never been anywhere near the top! 

Morning all

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Damn... have I ever been first? Poo!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning to everyone - Hope you all have a lovely day on this rainy, dismal morning


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

morning ladies just marking the thread

Sx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning!

Thank you Rachel - hows you?  Think your off cycling again soon? If so sending  

Swinz - Glad you are feeling more positive and yes that sounds like a plan!  

Beachy - How are you my love, what did you go to see?  

Mira - Is the lady garden any better?  Had any thoughts about what work you going to do or you just gonna chill for the year?

Purp - How you?

Pix - 

Kate, Anne, Donkey, Steph, bugs, Nicks, fishy, ali, zuri and all the hundreds of other girls!

I keep meaning to tell you that when I came out of hospital after my c-section there was a big envelope here for me... guess what it was... my birthday cards from you guys!!  There were loadsof them, about 20!  So I did finally get them all and I had them up all over xmas! Crazy it took them 6 weeks to actually post them on but I did get them back!  

Also I'm writing my Thank you cards today (hopefully) and so those of you lovely ladies who sent me pressies can I please have your addy so I can send you a little thank you card.    Including those who Ialready have adresses for as I can't find my address book since the move!

Thnks girls!

Tim has gone back to bed for a bit as he did the night, but then he on baby duty so I can do someother house jobs, weirdly I'm excited as I haven't been able to do that sort of stuff for ages, and I'm going to walkto the local shops this after noon to the post office and to do some shopping!  So exciting.  I've not left the house on my own for months!!  

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! Glad to hear Tim's being a good lad! Wow - you won't know yourself after some housework and going out on your own!

So, how is everyone? I've been reading, but things drop out of my head as soon as they go in at the mo.

xx


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Ali27 - My FSH is 10.2 - so not high in the whole scheme of things!!  They've never been worried about it!

Thanks Laura!!  I do feel much happier about it .... can't change what's done can I? xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Swinz - thats the spirit! onwards and upwards!

Mir - i know how exciting!  its like being allowed to go out for first time when your a kid! next week i'll be driving again then there'll be no stopping me!  Im same i read through then brain lets all the info slide out!  hows your lady garden?

x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Swinz, good plan hunny! I don't know about anyone else but I always have more PMA when I have a plan! I think that's my OCD outlet  

Mir, lovely new pix of bob and DH on ********... AAAHHHHH! I'm with ya on keeping up with everyone's news and I haven't even got a LO to blame it on  

Laura, so glad you got your cards hunny!!! You must have thought we all made it up    Hope you enjpoy your trip out today! Your doing so bloody well with your 3! And Tim seems to be sharing the load wonderfully!!!! Can't believe your still able to do personals! hats off to ya hunny!!   

Hello to everyone else,

I've got to write letter to my GP today to find out details for Lister Form such as what brand of pill I was on etc etc, God it was years ago and I always went to the FP clinic, do you ladies think GP will have details?

Anyway, I already wishing this year away and hoping appointment comes soon.

  to all and I hope you all have a Happy Monday

Sx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

purp - i've learnt to type while expressing my milk!  bet thats put you all off your cornflakes!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Multi tasking hey  

How are your brood hun? they just look so adorable! 

Sx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah they are getting on really well.  The nights are getting easier too which makes a difference, although Tim isoff at the moment which obviously makes a huge differnece too.  On my last night Igot about 5 hours sleep, it was broken sleep but think thats pretty good compared to first few nights where I only got an hour!  Cerys has outgrown her early baby clothes so is now in tiny baby clothes which made me a bit sad  , my baby is growing up!!  

Anyway, time to make up some bottles before they wake!

XX


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Your baby is growing up    

That made me giggle 

They are thriving with their supermum  

Have fun today and enjoy


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Laura-     I was actually eating cereal as I read your expressing milk post can you believe that    

Swinz- Glad you're feeling more positive

Pix- How you feeling so far today hun?  

Ali- Can't beat a good old  cuddle on a Sunday morning     

Ally-Hope you're ok hun  

Hi becks  

Kate- How's the nips today?  

Donkey- Hope the scan went ok  

   Nat, Purple, Mira, Tracey, LJ, Fishy, Nikki2008, Beachy. Popsi, Nix, Anna, Zuri, Amanda, Hayleigh

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Bobbi- Yep waiting for AF then it's all go go go !!!!
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Healing nicely Laura, ta! Less Cornish pastie, more Zippy from Rainbow now.


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Morning all

Ali, v impressed with that marathon list of personals, shame it was at the end of the last thread and so we can't use it for quick ref now!!  

Rachel thanks for new thread!

Laura that's incredible that you got 5 hours sleep - well done you and Tim and the babies!  Have a lovely walk out this avo - you must feel stones lighter (because you are!).  

 at homerton for taking so long to send those cards on - bit mean

Ally hope you haven't missed Ben too much over the weekend 

Glad some of you got 'special cuddles' as well as cyber hugs over the wknd!

 to our stimmers


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

ah Mir  

Hi juicy  

Bob- I think about Wednesday hun


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi all

Just at work so can't really stop...

Laura- went to see Slumdog Millionaire and I really enjoyed it, a definate feel good film x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

God its horrible and dark today.  

Mir -   Zippy.. wonder what it will be like next week!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

depressing innit Laura
it's pouring here


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bob- 375 menopur a day so 5 x bottles mixed with 1 and a half solution
I gave myself a little test injection and now I'm not too worried about the first one


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

And I'm going for a walk this afternoon! Typical!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- I'll arrange for the sun to come out later  
ps, I replied to your ******** message hun
xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Laura Remember the words of Billy Connelly

There is no such thing as bad weather...... just the wrong clothes   

Wellies mac hat and gloves should do it!!!

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies 

Anne - wow hunny did not realise you would be starting so soon - fingers toes and eyes crossed for you petal  

Laura - aahh hunny u sound like a supemum  Great that they are all growing so well, obviously its all the love they got round them, plus all that milk 

Bobbi - enjoy the film tonight hun, think i might have to persuade dh to take me to see it, tho i've never persuaded him to take me to cinema yet and we been together 5 years  

Purple     at the wrong clothes hun, at least all the snows gone tho 

Hello to beachy pixie juicy becka natasha ally ali27 fishy swinz pinkcarys donkey zuri and everyone else.

Still no af and still got sore nips, did my last test this morning (was a 2 pack) and yes u guessed it bfn.  So thats it for me, no more just gonna wait for the witch to show now.  May have to get dh to give them a pushalong later    Got photographer coming round at 7 tonight as we have finally chosen our wedding photo's, its only taken us 6 months   Think i mite have one of those bonded prints as well for 195 quid, then we can put it on the wall and throw darts at it when we p**s each other off  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Kate have you tried white trousers........? Always a sure bet to bring AF on?

I giggled at the throwing darts thing!

Enjoy your day and I hope the nips settle down  

Hugs to everyone else

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purps i would love to try white trousers hun, but with an  my size its a definate no no!!!!  

Suppose i could try no knickers, thats worked in the past


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah we got to try hey! Either that or go out for a few hours with no Sanitary products, that usually does the trick for me  

sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

I’m back at work; I thought I’d find it hard to face it all but it’s actually helping if it makes sense.   My bosses are so annoying so I am giving reaction to the things they do which is a good sign.  

Becka: Thanks for your lovely post last night hun. It was so sweet of you to write to me when all you wanted to do is to go to bed. Hope you are OK and having no probs with your job. 

Latestarter: I hope you are OK sweetheart. 

Anne: I’m getting excited for you hun. Things are looking good, 3 follies already! You will have more after stimms.    Did you buy all your drugs? Where did you get them from, the Lister?

Miranda: Thanks for being a great mate.   

Ally: and thank you for being a great sister   I’ll see if I can get a Friday off but I know it’ll be a challenge since I had a month off in December plus it’s coming up to London Fashion Week and we are getting stupidly busy here. 

Laura/Superwoman: Oh Laura you really are doing brilliantly hun. Wanting to write thank you cards as well?   Oh I can’t do that to you – I’m good hun and accepting your thank you online. 

Bobbi: How was Wales? Is it colder than here? I’ve never been to Wales actually, would love to go one day.

Juicy: It was a very sweet post. – Thanks for thinking of me.  

Kate: Has AF arrived yet? Mine is nowhere to be seen either.  Do you think yours and mine made friends and gone somewhere together? 

Natasha: I was so close meeting you but…hopefully next time honey. I need some retail therapy, anywhere I should go that I might not have been before? Also I keep meaning to ask you; what do you think of these new fitness uggs – Fitflops? I’ve got a pair thinking it might help slim my legs (wishful thinking!) but I don’t know if it actually does anything. They are very comfy though. 

Tracey: Yes I went to the party on Saturday night just because I wanted to get out of the house and have some fresh air. Also it was a difficult one cos I’d organised the whole thing. I put on a very dark eye make up to cover my ballooned eyes and it must have worked cos everyone asked if I had false eye lashes   

Purple: Not long to go now, wishing you best of luck.  

Ali: Same to you hun – lots of luck, I’ll be  for all of you.

Beach: 

Fish: How are you hun? 

I am sipping my latte as I type and it’s not even a decaf one cos my gay assistant ignored my request of a decaf latte and got me a normal one instead.   I’ve forgotten the taste of caffeine – it is sooooooo good. 

I have a question - when should I expect AF? Stupid   is not coming back in a great hurry.

Hello to everyone Nikki, Nix, Anna, Zuri, Kitty, Elinor and forgive me if I left anyone off cos I’m still quite not with it.  

Pixie xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Pixie, enjoy your caffeine hunny!! Forbidden things always taste so GOOOOOOOD

Well done you for being back at work, and I still think this is your year hunny! Do you have any plans to cycle again? Never got to ET either time so can't advise on when AF will appear but from what the girls say it should be soon.

Hope rest of your day goes well

  to all

Sx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mmmmmmm Latte.  Once I've dug out my wellies and mac  think I'll stop at the coffee shop and sit in and have a coffee and some cake.  You girls just can't understnd how excited I am about leaving the house!!

Anne - Got your message thanks, those bits all packed up for you just waiting for a break in the rain to head down to the post office.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Purple -Thanks hun, same to you.

My plans… Gosh it’s so hard to make any plan after a failed cycle but my consultant had said to me that the best thing for me to do is to monitor my cycle. Apparently I still have some eggs and the quality isn’t too bad but I just need to have the tx in the right month where I have more follicles than just three. So I think that’s what I’m going to do – starting from next month I’ll have day 2 scans and see how things go. I also want to carry on doing the usual e.g Chinese herbs, acu, DHEA, vitamins etc…

Laura – Oh bless you hun.  

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Hun, you are a brave soldier- well done you. Your day doesn't sound too bad either hun.
I had a cheeky coffee earlier actually.
Having a sh!te day at work and it's peeeeeeeing down
  

Laura- Ah thanks hun


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi  

Pix - glad you're feeling a bit more human honey   as cackalacka as you feel i've always found it easier to cope if i get back to "normal" routine (i'm not convinced anything about my daily routine is normal   ). Enjoy that latte, its good to have a few naughties after everything been through. Fitflops! I love them! I only have the summer ones but wore them all the time. I ordered some winter ones but got the wrong size so sold them to one of my clients and not got round to getting myself another pair yet. So so prefer them to the hideous MBT polio shoes. I think it depends on your level of fitness but i think they def do make a difference. I think some jewellry shopping is a good idea   me and DH went to Tiffs on sat as he still needs to buy me a replacement for my main christmas present (i didnt like it which is v unusual as he is usually really good - clearly he had bought it after going out for boozy lunch which he later admitted) - i tried on a £41k diamond necklace...just for fun i point out!!! the sales girl was wetting herself thinking about the commission, we played the game well   

Mira - thats such a gorgeously adorably cute piccy of the bobster

Laura - glad to hear the bubs are doing so well, sounds like you have it all under control you amazing person  

Anne - countdown hun   what did you have for lunch today, i need inspiration

Kate - me and DH got married 18months ago - erm we still dont have any of the pics printed..we bought the rights to ours so we have them all on disk and i did the outlaws an album last christmas but we dont have a single one ourselves...must get on to that    hope   shows up soon..

Hi purple, bobbi, juicy, becka, ally, fishy, donkey xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG - forgot to say - one of my clients touched my leg and my bum this morning


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Team PR

I am now only 13 pages behind, have been reading non-stop over the weekend in an effort to get up to date and will finish off tonight as DH is out so will give me a quiet night in to get up to date.  I am a bit gutted that I missed the chat on Wednesday, that will learn me to get so far behind    I will be there this week though  

Will attempt a few personals now but excuse me if I am out of date.

Pixie    I am so sorry about your BFN, I had high hopes for you.  I hope my ** post was ok, tried to be subtle and not mention IVF but hope you knew that was why I was sending you a hug.  Don't feel like a failure, it is not your fault and you are certainly not a failure, you are a lovely kind, beautiful, good friend to everyone on here.  I will PM you later when I have more time.  Love you  

Anne - not up to date yet but assume from the messages above that your appointment went well and you are starting soon.  How exciting.  We are all here for you and will try and keep you sane through the madness.  I was so upset that I didn't get to meet you Friday, really wanted to come.  Let's do it again soon  

Latestarter -    I am so sorry about your m/c.  I have had three ERPCs and did not have any problems with them so if you want any advice re this option please feel free to pm me.  I understand tho if you want to go for the natural option.  It sucks so much to get a much longed for BFP to have it snatched away from you, it is truly devastating, but life does go on and it does get easier, honest.  Sending you lots of love and healing at this cr*p time.

Beach - hope your due date passed smoothly and it wasn't too painful for you.  Really feel for you, it is PANTS.  Sending you a big hug  

Ally - hi sweetie, hope you are ok.  Good news on the AF returning   

Mir - I hope the cornish pasty has healed up  

BDP - welcome.  We all love your sis and hope you are settling in ok on here.  It is such a lifeline for us to have somewhere to feel normal.  Sorry to hear about your BFN    Loved the poo story  

Ali - was it you who had the splat.  LMAO when I heard that one, so funny    We truly have no shame on here.

Fish - sorry this is a bit late .  So sorry to hear about your BFN and sorry you are poorly now.  It is probably the stress.  Hope you feel better soon.

Tracey - three months of dieting and no spending    Think I would go insane.  Good luck with that.

LB - glad the chiplets are all home and thriving.  You truly are an inspiration  

Steph - so glad the scans and appointments are going swimmingly.  I remember my DD used to get hiccups all the time - later on you will be able to feel it, it is truly magical.  I am so pleased for you, you really deserve this happiness and how lovely that you felt movement at the new year.

Nikki - glad you had a relaxing holiday, bet it feels like ages ago now.

Purple - hi lovey.  Was sad to hear about the maternal death at DH's hospital, how awful.  It must be hard to cope with at what should be a joyful time.

Natasha - what a shame you were ill over crimbo.  Perhaps next time you are in the area you can come and meet me    I am sorry I haven't sent the transfer yet, will do it today  

Sam - when are you back, miss you x

Swinz - As the others have said, AMH is just a number and there are stories of success with low AMH.   

Kate - I hope AF makes an appearance soon (or not, as the case may be).

Nix        it is your time this time.  Loving all the poo references, I love a good poo story.

Hi to everyone else.  Sure I have missed something really important.  After reading two whole threads I am afraid that is probably inevitable.  Love to Bobbi, Juicy, Bugle, Popsi and Elinor.

Oh, forgot to say congrats to Jennig and Paul.  How wonderful, another team PR birth.  I hope Caitlin will fill your lives with joy and happiness after all the pain you have suffered in the past.  I couldn't see the pics    Bet she's gorgeous.

I am feeling a bit miserable at the moment, don't know why, maybe the fact that it is January and everyone is skint and cold.  Not getting on particularly well with DH either.  Think years of IF and disappointment is finally taking it's toll on our marriage.

Don't know if anyone else feels like this but I just can't believe my life has ended up like this.  Feel like shouting "Stop, this in not how if is supposed to end - I am meant to have a miracle baby and live happily ever after"  Does that make sense or am I talking b0llix?  I thought if you had IVF you got a baby.  When we were trying I always thought that if things didn't go to plan we could just do IVF and get a baby    Derrr!  How stupid and naive was I?


Enough rambling from me.

Lainey x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Happy Monday to you all  

Pixie - oh hun, i was thinking of you all weekend, couldn't get to the computer to find out your news   My AF came about two days after my BFN, i think once my body (and brain) excepted the news it was almost 'Hey Presto', hope you don;t have to wait too long, it's good to get it over with, almost like another part of the loss. Don't beat yourself up hun, you're no failure and you will try again  

Pinkcarys - my JR buddy, your follies at day 9 are almost identical to mine, i had 11 follies ranging from 5 to 12mm. I continued stimms and ended up at egg collection with 7 eggs, 6 mature. Keep going hun  

Kazzie - my followup is on the 29th of this month, i don;t suppose i will be able to cycle again until March, pennies permitting as well of course  

Mir - the bobsters new pic is scrummy   

Donkey - hope the scan goes well today   My cat has that trouble with his eyes too, his eyes are so large the membranes don;t fit together probably and he gets stuff in them  

Sarah -  

Anne - great news on your appointment, you're well and truly on your way now   Drink 2-3 litres of water a day hun  

Ally - can we call our village Blooming   Glad your puss's appointment was ok, made the decision to take Twiglet to the vet today as he was still up and down all weekend, told him he was going yesterday and the little blighter was right as rain this morning, i think he's had an upset tummy and being sicky is hurting his throat, just have to keep an eye on him! Enjoy your girlies time  

Lucy - ff and ww buddy   i started ww diet last week and i've lost 4 pound so far  

Hayleigh - you getting excited hun   Have you heard Andrea's news, she got a natural BFP after her laparoscopy  

Jo M - well done on the diet hun, those triple choc skinny cow lollies are only 1.5 ww points, i've had one for the last three nights in a row, have to go shop tonight to get more  

Tracey - go for it, you know you want to  

Becka - my DH is a carpenter too, very good with their hands   How are you hun  

Laura - glad you got your cards hun, at last   Thankyou for your thankyou, no need to waste your baby cuddling time writing to us  

Nat - we need more info, you can't just say that and run  

Lainey -   how long have you been trying hun  

Who was it that was having a diet coke break   I did that a few years back and had a headache for a week, it hurts like hell  

Still have the lurgy, but i'm feeling much brighter, glad to be back at work   
Quiet weekend getting some jobs done at home, just booked my hair in for some colour, bring on the red  
AF arrived this morning, only day 20 after my last one with the BFN, pain in the   

 to everyone xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Doh!  Missed Donkey, NickiW, Kazzie and Pinkcarys.  Sorry  

Hi Fish - we have been trying for over 4 years  

L x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- Hello Mrs, OMG what did yuo do to the man who touched your parts today? 
I've had a big soup and an apple hun.
Nice weekend?  

lainey- Hellloooooo, lovely to hear from you, don't worry about Friday hun, I had a glass of lemonade for you  
Funny you should say about IVF and getting a baby.... we all had the same conversation on Friday. I can totally understand where you're coming from hun. Hope to see you on one of my other visits  
yep, appt went well, just waiting for AF to come along then start menopur on day 2 then another scan day 7 of cycle


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pixie - glad ur starting to feel a bit better petal  Think our af's must have gone on holiday without us and its probably sunny and warm where they are as well!!!!!!  

Fishy - hi hun how ur af's heres can u dance for me and pix please?  

Anne - oooh hunny soon be there now, hope ur af turns up on time   

Natasha hope you bent his fingers back sweetie 

Lainey      hunny, know its easier said than done, just try and make some time for the 2 of u without any interruptions of worries.  

Hi to everyone else, gotta go, boss is lurking round the corner. 

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Anne.

I am keeping everything crossed for you     Don't let my negativity rub off on you, you have every chance of success (as others on here have proved).

If you need somewhere to stay the night before EC/ET my house is plenty big enough for you and DH.  I live just north of london so it would reduce your journey time a fair bit.  Just a thought  

x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pix - that handcream is miraculous! I did text you back the other day... but I looked at my phone last night and it hadn't gone! Boo.
After repeated slatherings of that rude-sounding cream my hands are getting back to normal - I simply can't believe it! And I smell of lemon meringue too, bonus!

You'll get to a stage where you're not a zombie, I promise - it's just it's sooo haaaard. Best thing is to book yourself straight back in for another tx - otherwise you can get stuck thinking about failure. I know I would have, but I got so worried about dwindling eggs I rushed straight into another tx after four months of DHEA.

Lainey - sorry you're feeling cack. It does reach a point where you realise your relationship is taking the strain, for sure. You need a Plan with a capital P to get you through this rubbish feeling - if you can face making a Plan, that is. And plenty of girlie nights out - things to make you happier.

Nat - £41K!!!! Cor - the commission would have been nice...

Fish - oo, I fancy going red!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lainey hun- thats lovely of you to offer us a bed for the night hun  
Don't worry about being negative at all, I am realistic and I know how many of you have battled for years- it must be soul destroying  

Hi Fishy


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Lainey - i can imagine where you are both at hun, DH and I have been trying 13 years, half way through we hit a wall very hard and our relationship was struggling, we can see it now and know that TTC had a large blame attached to it, things did get messy, but we got through and we are now a different couple and count our blessings that we are together, even if we still don;t yet have a child   IF is a horrible disease hun and it doesn't just affect bodies, it's the emotional strain which is the hardest to bear, and both sides of a relationship can suffer. Take some time and TALK, TALK, TALK, please don;t let IF take away what you have


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Lainey - I really felt for you when I read your post. I've been trying for 5 years now, and i think deep down I really do believe that i will get pregnant because "I deserve it" after all this time. But life isn't fair.I can't face writing more as I'm trying not to face my own demons at the moment, but just so that you know that so many of us know how you're feeling. Big Hug for you  .


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yayyy - my boss has gone out for a bit!!!   

Wish he'd stay out all day


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Jo    Thanks hun.

Fish - yes, IF certainly takes it's toll.  We had a bit of counselling a while back, which helped but unfortunately we have slipped back into bad ways again.  May have to go back.  Well done for sticking together thru the sh!te, it is tough.  

Mir - yes, lots of nights out needed I think.  Anyone fancy it?  

Anne - it is a genuine offer.  I am not a serial killer honestly    Will pm you my no. x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks lainey hun


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lainey -    i was really cross about being ill over christmas and not getting to see you, we're up there quite a bit so hopefully next time. Its funny we were having exactly the same conversation on fri about how we always thought that ivf would just work, probably first time too    it really is such a emotional experience and is totally normal to go through little "patches" (yeah try a year is what i yelled at DH once when he said that to me  ) when it just gets on top of you and sneaks in like a little rust on your relationship and internal hope machine.   

Talking of handcream we were in selfridges a few weeks ago buying some christmas pressies and by the counter there was a handcream called High Maintenance - DH thought it was funny to tell everyone in the queue that it had clearly been named after me - i was less amused.

Ddint say anything to client - he always goes on about me dressing up and he'll pay extra as it is - think he wants a bit


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Natasha -  Urgghhh! That's creepy.  Next time, kick him in the nadgers    

Yes, would love to see you next time you are up this way, in the depths of the wilderness.  Make sure your passport is in date.

Kate - thank you.  Glad your boss has gone out, it is annoying when they are in the office, how dare they!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lainey & Jo    
Hey Fish & Anne & Natasha 

Kate enjoy boss free office  

I'm all excited cos drains have cleared...... no not another poo story our streets drains have been blocked for last 2 weeks d so not been able to do any washing cleaning etc..... managed daily showers without the sewage drain overflowing but normal sink drain just flowed into garden since xmas! Finally the Council have cleared it! so I'm off to wash wash wash and clean clean clean...... oh and wait for the shared bill from council although there was 25 houses involved so hopefully the share will not be too bad

You know what they say small things small minds! Thats me and being a bleach freak its been murder to be forceably stopped for last 2 weeks I'm now so excited....

See ya later

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Girlies - you are on a bleedin chatathon  

Just keeping the thread - cuddles to all those feeling a bit mis today     

Back later

A xxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

laurab said:


> Thank you Rachel - hows you? Think your off cycling again soon? If so sending


Thanks for thinking of me Laura when you have so much to think about right now  We have an appointment with our old consultant over here on Friday to see if he can do anything. He always used bang on about me needing to lose weight. Well, I have lost 4 stones since I last saw him BUT am 4 years older!  We're going with an open mind and will just see what he has to say. Haven't totally closed the door on Ceram yet though.

Love to you and your 3 gorgeous bundles  Sounds like you're doing amazingly well 

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Miranda: Oh how fantastic hun - I'm really glad to hear that the cream has worked! You made my day. Let me know when you are out and I'll send you another tub.   
Re tx, I reckon I’ll go for the Jinemed next, not that I was not happy with the other clinic but I might have to start the stimms here and go to Turkey for EC & ET and Jinemed is the only one offering that option. What do you think?

Natasha: What a perv?   Was it a man or woman?   - Can you blame her/him though, you are a fit bird  
Oh I love you for telling me to go for jewellery shopping. You read my mind – I was thinking of diamonds too but more of a £££ than £££££. I bet DH will not approve this but he can’t say no to me right now cos I cry if he does  

Lainey: You lovely lady, of course no probs re ** post hun. I needed those hugs. Sorry you are feeling down – I know exactly what you mean. January is an evil month though hun, hang in there, only 2 weeks to go.  

Anne: Oh you poor little thing having a hard day at work. Who’s is bothering you honey? 

Bobbi: Let me know when you go to Wales next, I’ll come with you.   Business trips suck don’t they?  

Fish : Thanks for thinking of me hun. You girls are much better & supportive friends than people I know in real life. Sorry you’ve still got the lurgy, hope you feel better soon. 

Kate: Yes you are right about our AF’s!  Can you blame them for going to a warmer climate though?  

Jo: Hello lovely.  

xxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Pix - diamonds would definately make you feel better - give me your DHs no i'll tell him myself! you can come over to hatton garden and have a look and i'm only round the corner (funny that) and i can come help you...yep can def see you're DH going for that


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- yes, diamonds will defo cheer you up hun   
Work settled down a bit now thanks hun  

Nat- Can I borrow your £41,000 necklace please?


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne - i reckon it would go a treat with one of your leisurewear numbers


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

natasha6 said:


> Anne - i reckon it would go a treat with one of your leisurewear numbers


  

Oh I so love your sense of humour - you crack me up everytime!

Anne: Is naughty little Natasha giving you a hard time honey 

xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- Ah, but you haven't seen my latest "John Rocha" number, it's sheer class    

xx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

What?! you mean to tell me you didnt wear your best outfit when you came to meet me on friday? charming!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat, I will charm you next time hun in my new joggers and hoodie


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kate my aunt Flo has just arrived – still no sign from yours?  

Anne you are a sexy ladeee!

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

just wanted to say so sorry Pix and I am totally feeling what you and Lainey mentioned in recent posts. I've never felt so sh1t for so long in my entire life.

Hey Laura you supermum you!  Hows the chiplets?

Zippy, oh sorry I mean Miranda - glad things are healing up nicely and am loving the Robert the Bruce photo, bless his little sporran!

Fish - I think you and your dh are amazing, to have got together so young and then go thru all this if crap and still be together and stronger than ever, well it's fantastic and I would raise my hat to you except I always end up pulling my wig off with it (never a good look!)

Rachel - well done on that amazing weight loss, I hope the doc has some good news for you and says you can go again without giving you any grief about your age

Hi Ally, Purps, Jo and everyone esp Anne, Tash and Pixie you are making me giggle today with your banter and that's great cos I'm having problems cracking a genuine smile these days.

I have found a Brit/Canadian counsellor here in Paris though and am going to see her on Friday so hopefully that will help me get my sh1t together as am a mess at the moment. No FET on the horizon as AF has turned up early meaning I couldn't get to the UK in time to do the day 1 hormones or immunes so now stuck in limbo for another month. I hate this hanging around all the time I feel like I can't get on with my life. 

Sorry am a miserable cow, love to all

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

just a quickie for nix

 

Sx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

anne - you should maybe think of a new job as a stylist, am sure pix would put a good word in for you 

right gotta go back to the gym - laters xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh anne never noticed before - we are both under 5ft with size 2 feet and have a love of leisurewear how spooky is that?   

Nix oh hunny big      for you.

Pixie - no hun still bloomin waiting for mine   Whats this handcream hunny?

Natalie -  ooooohhh love jewellry hunny, most of mine comes from claires accessories tho, its the only stuff i can afford after spending so much on tx 

Rachel well done on the weight loss hunny - im well impressed.  Any chance of a few pointers hun? 

Purple     enjoy the cleaning hunny

Lainey as soon as i posted the boss came back again  

Oh well soon be hometime, will try and pop on later tonight girlies but no idea how long photographer will be around for, hopefully not long 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nix - keep your wig on   just trying to get a   outta my hunny   Here for you sweetie (that was very nearly sweaty, whoops  ), let us know next time you are in blighty, i think we need a PR night out  

What  is it with AF for the PR team, how many of us are now on!!!!!!!!! Pix, glad yours has turned up, hope that helps not having to wait any longer


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix-  

Pix-  

Kate- yep, and same sh!te FSH too


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh Nix bless you hun.   I so feel your pain right now. I am trying to pick up my pieces with the help of these amazing girls but whenever I go offline I am a miserable cow. There are so many additional things as well, the weather is shi.t, It’s January, etc… etc…

Bugger for AF arriving early – it has a mind of it’s own.   You only need to wait for a short while though hun. I wish I had some frosties! At least you won’t have to go through the whole thing again. Can you not be out on pills so you know when AF is likely to arrive?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not feeling great so not stopping but wanted to give a big hug to all those needing one...Lainey, Nix, Pix especially


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Pix

nah last thing I need is the pill making me even more loopy than I am already, I'll just have to hope that the b itch behaves herself next month or maybe just book to go home at least a week before the date that I think she's due.

Fish - I'm back this weekend but if I feel like I do now I'll be bloody awful company. I tried going out for a drink and a movie with a mate in Paris on Fri - I ended up in tears in public with people thinking I was having an asthma attack I was in such a state.  Oh yeah and I am a bit sweaty actually, how did you know?!

Hey Beachy - whassup?  Hope you feel better soon..

Love to all

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - yep hunny we certainly have, notice you have a younger dh - me too     Perhaps we are sisters seperated at birth Would have been just like my mom, she knew i always wanted a sister  

Pix Nix Beachy Fishy and everyone else thats need one or wants one  

Bobbi - hope ur af is right on time hun  

Gotta go girls neighbour is here and photo man due at 7.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm so glad I've cheered you a little Pix! Yes, the cream is wondrous! I've tried so many...

Beachie - hello my darling. Hope you're coping. I would have so loved to celebrate with you.  

Nix - mate, I'm sorry you've been plunged into the tx quagmire. You've been a total stalwart outwardly - it's just not bloody FAIR.

Any possibility of you getting a wee impromptu holiday this month, before doing the FET next month?

xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hiya Mira, no, don't think so as we've just spent a fortune on a skiing trip for March.  I hate the cold. I don't like exercise. I hate not being in control (ie hurtling down a ski run at x miles an hour with very little confidence that I'll be able to stop without the help of one of those handy day-glo wrapped pillars)  Why the hell am I going skiiing?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hahahahaha! it'll do you the world of good bird - release those boundaries! Ahem


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I thought you had all gone quiet.  Everytime I pressed 'show new replies to your posts' it came up with nothing, then I suddenly remembered that when you went to a new thread I read but didn't post.

Nix.  Sorry you feel so crap.  I can't imagine how awful it must be when you have had so many cycles.  I hope 2009 will be your year.
Lets try and organise a team pr meet when you are over.  It wouldn't matter if you cry with us.
I'm sure Natasha will think of something positive to say about skiing.  I must say I don't see the point on going on holiday unless it is going to be hot, I even end up wearing a fleece on the beach when we go anywhere    I hate the cold.

Beachy.  I hope you are OK.

Anne.  I bought some new PJ bottoms from the White Company but I still keep wearing my old comfy velour ones from M&S  

Pixie.  Sorry you have AF, it just brings it home doesn't it.  I hope she is light and quick

Lainey.  Hi.  I hope things get better with DH.  You need each other.

I am organising a get together on 29th with some girls from the London girls ttc if anyone fancies joining us.  They are a nice bunch.  Two are pg, one has just had her third failed tx, one is waiting for a donor egg and the other two are waiting for tx.
I have opened a new thread in the London section, if you fancy coming then post there incase I miss your post on this thread.

Are we going to the chat room this Wednesday?


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello
Sorry so many of you are feeling low - I'm afraid I just have to add to the doom and gloom.  I had another scan today and they were talking about doing EC on Weds but I only have 2 reasonable follies.  I insisted on spekaing to a doctor cos at my review we discussed various ways of trying to mature my eggs more, so now EC is friday and I'm going to have more hcg trigger shot.  Each time my response has got worse...I'm so fed up.
Hugs to all of us                

Natasha (i think it was you who was touched by the client)  I had that at school one day.  A year 7 boy decided to poke me on the bum with a pair of scissors during a lesson!    

Look after yourself everyone
xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hugs all around.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Two follies, two eggs, two embryos... that's all you need petal - here's to a 100% rest of cycle Donks!  

xx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Miranda - That's what i have my fingers crossed for  

How's your 'cornish pasty'?  

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

My Zippy   ? I dusted it off for a bit of hanky panky yesterday - feel a bit better about myself ta. Had a bit of a self esteem crisis a few days ago - pastie for a fanny, huge droopy boobs, hadn't had the energy to put on make-up for a week... 

One good night's sleep made it all better! Well almost. Thinking of booking my boobs - well, boob singular - in at the plastic surgery bit of the Jinemed when we go over to show Bob off! I mean, how much can it possibly cost to reduce one boob?  

We're going to get Pete's teeth done while we're there - poor sod's got terrible teeth - has to take most of them out to eat these days. 

I have my toes, lungs and kidneys crossed for you! Ouch.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Erm... that is, I have one significantly larger than the other - not that I only have one! Ahem.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Just popping on to say hello  

I've been reading the latest posts and I don't know if I laugh or if I cry    And I too have my period on at the moment    

Anyway, a huge   to everyone and here to plenty of better news on this thread soon! 

Alegria x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG - those of you on the Jinemed thread - look!

Babequest thought she was carrying twins... but she's had her 12 week scan today and is carrying - wait for it - two sets of identical twins!!!!!!

I'm absolutely gobsmacked...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, and... she only got three embryos last time - look how things can change!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry - talking mince as usual! One set of identicals, and two singles...


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Miranda - Oh my... How is that even possible? This Jinemed got everyone preggers except me! Buggers  
That's fantastic news for Babesquest - I bet she is shocked but happy.
What is it with that PR's either have loads of babies or none   Well you are an exception.
I reckon I'll go for the Jin as well for my next tx but will do stimms here and go there for EC & ET.
Oh I absolutely LOVE Bobster's pics on **  

Donkey: Keep yor chin up hun, like Miranda said 2 follies can mean 2 juicy eggs and twins or quadroplets (is there such word  )  

xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Photographer has gone and we are 300quid lighter, oh well id only spend it on chocolate. 

Miranda - glad u are feeling better hunny, lovely photo of the bobster looking cute, can you explain hanky panky to me please i have no idea what it is?   OMG two sets of identical twins greedy girl 

Donkey - we only need 1 egg hunny, i only got 2 my first time and would have been happy with 1 the second time, which i mite have had but was persuaded to go to iui instead.  Would demand to go to ec again tho.  Fingers crossed for you hunny think    

Hi laura how u feeling? 

Ooohhhh forgot to say earlier but i rang docs this morning to see if they could to hiv/hep b and c blood tests and they said yes no probs, oh but we need ur dh to do sperm sample again as the hospital have rung us this morning to say sample was unusable   Well dh did tell me that when he took it in there was no one on the reception desk and he had to wait 10/15 mins then a bloke walks past and asks him if hes being seen to, dh says no so the fella says i'll fetch someone.  Lo and behold a girl comes out ready to go home (shift change) and says oh yeah just put sample in that container, dh says well its a sperm sample and needs to be taken asap, shes says yeah just chuck it in there someone will fetch it in a minute.  So i ring hospital to find out whats gone on, they tell me dh took sample in at 12.25 and it reached microbiology probably a 2 minute walk away at 4.10pm    Needless to say this is why sample is unusable so i started to have a whinge at the woman who said oh perhaps he took it to wrong path lab, and i said well surely they are trained in there jobs to know this and would have directed him to correct lab, shes said eeerrrrrrr yes ur right.  So i whinged and moaned and said perhaps they need re-training im not a happy bunny and neither will dh be when he has to go on red tube again to produce another sample


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Some people always want to go one better a!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kate: How very frustrating for DH & you hun. Oh I would have gone  absolutely    at them. Your poor DH has to wait 2 more days to produce more swimmers again. I know mine feels very under pressure when he needs to do a sperm test I hope your isn't too bad. 

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! Yep - you can't be the star forever Laura! You're our star tho, always.  

I reckon the Jin have been studying cats and dogs and work towards giving humans litters instead.

Pix - they WILL get you preggers, I believe it truly! That's kinda what i said in my text the other day - the one that didn't go. But be careful what you wish for - I wanted twins and I don't think I'd have coped!
Ach, maybe I would - Laura's doing just dandy with three!

Kate - HOW incompetent?   Blummin NHS winkers! Now your DH has to wink all over again! Next time I reckon h should just bang one out in the waiting room - make sure they're aware of what they're getting.


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

4 babies      wow!!

Kate, poor you and dh with the sample, how   ridiculous, and unprofessional.  Keep on at them till they give you a better response than that.  Glad you got your photos done.  My MIL got a lovely album made for us after I picked out some photos that we liked...clearly it was obvious that it would only get done if she took charge!

Nix sorry you have another month to wait, no wonder you were down at the weekend with PMT too.  Can't believe you're skiing though oooh I bet you will have a brilliant time, it will take your mind off things, you can't think about anything else when you're concentrating hard on staying upright!

Natasha,    at MBTs being polio shoes - I do love my pair despite the unappealing looks!  Mind you, I wasn't so happy when I went to a meeting last month - wore them with my work clothes intending to change shoes when I reached the destination in guildford.  Had major transport hassles and when I finally got on train, realised I'd forgotten my shoes - so had to pitch up to meeting in a black dress, black fishnets and massive white MBTs - so     

Donkey sorry you weren't more cheered by your scan today, but you're going ahead with the two right?       Your two lucky ones! 

Mir, how tempting is the Jinemed website - we have debated a similar trip - boobs and teeth too!

Hi to everyone else - Beachgirl, Fishface, Bobbi, Ali, Ally, Purple, TraceyM, Steph, Lainey, Pixie, Anne, Ladyverte eek sorry that doesn't sound like everyone!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

at Babequest expecting quads!!

Quick one as want to do updated list for new thread too!

Lots of     to anyone who needs one!

Lots of     to anyone who needs some!

    to everyone else!

Have my 20 week scan on Wednesday morning, not going to find out the flavour as we want the surprise  can't wait to see bubs again!

Steph xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just got in from dinner at my friends where I had 3 helpings of shepherds pie, peas and sprouts    

Alegria -   sorry af is here.  

Mira -   4 babies .  Did she have 3 embies tranferred and one then divided?

Kate -   about the sperm sample.  

Juicy - please explain MBT's?  I've never heard of them until the last few days when everyone is mentioning them and fit flops.  Am I missing something big here?  

Beach - hope you feel better soon.  

Nix -     sorry af came when she was not invited.    Hope you find the counsellor positive and useful.

Tracey - love the White Company    Bet your PJ's are gorgeous.

Donkey -     as LJ said a while ago, 2 is one more than you need!    here's to those 2 being perfect, ripe eggies  

Lainey - I so hear what you are saying in your post.   It seems you echo the feelings and thoughts of many women on here.  

Hi to Bobbi, Purple, Fish, Popsi, Natasha, Anne, Heather, Ally, Becka, LJ, Steph, Nikki, NickiW, Laura....... and anyone I have missed off. Night night to you all


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
1st IVF - Lister - due to start January 2009*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
4th IVF - Lister - starting soon January 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Elinor*6th IVF - on waiting list for January 2009 - SP - after 5th tx failed October 2008 *Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - starting soon January/February 2009*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF - due to start soon*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - was due to start November '08 but delayed to January 2009 due to hypertension *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP Lister - currently on pill for tx starting February '09*Anne G*
1st IVF - Lister - currently on pill for tx starting January 2009*Donkey*
3rd IVF - currently stimming - EC 16/01/09*Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - EC ??/??/09*Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/??/09*Zuri*
1st IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/??/09*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Latestarter* 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - mid-November 2008 - tested positive - no heartbeat found/blighted ovum diagnosed on scan 7w5d 06/01/09 *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *Angel55*
2nd IVF - October '08 - tested negative 20/11/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*1st IVF - December '08 - converted to IUI due to poor response - tested negative  *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Bunjy*3rd IVF - Chelsfield Park - tested negative ??/10/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - tested negative 17/10/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - October '08 - cancelled as 2 follies raced off in front  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - 2 embies transferred - tested positive but chemical pregnancy  *Lainey-Lou*4th IVF - SP - October 2008 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pixie75*1st IVF - Turkey - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative 09/01/09  *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - November '08 - ET 04/12/08 - 3 embies transferred - tested negative  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - EC 30/10/08 - 1 egg collected, failed fertilisation  -next cycle 2/2/09 Lister *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - tested negative 02/12/08  *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08 ^hug^ *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - 1st scan 17/12/08*EBW*
 naturally! - November 2008 - due ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - due ??/??/09*Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due 14/04/09*Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 after surprise natural BFP April '08 following failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning, thanks girls, feel a bit better today, just getting ready for work


----------



## kitty9000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Girls

Thanks for your previous responses, another question if that's ok and sorry for butting in..  The hospital that I'm currently with put me on a short protocol with 600 Menupur, 600 puregon, 25mg orgulation and 5000 pregnyl.  Apparently this is the highest dose I can take but I am still recruiting eggs it's just that the quality that is poor.  My question is, my former clinic only scanned me twice - once before treatment and once on day nine of stimming, what should I expect from clinics?  A friend of mine had scans and bloods 3 times a week (1st time IVF) and I feel a little cheated and concerned that I haven't been properly monitored.  To be honest, in the 2 years that I have been with the clinic I have only had 2 FSH blood tests and my normal HIV tests before treatment, needless to say I have no idea what is wrong with me because it seems that former clinic are keeping me in the dark. (despite me asking these annoying questions like, "what's wrong with me?") - Sorry the anger is setting in.

I hoping to move to Nottingham CARE since they have an egg sharing program and will allow me to use my NHS fund (1 free cycle), however, it will take a lot to convince me that my own eggs are finished.

K x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Zuri -   good luck today with starting stims.  

Kitty - I am about to start my first treatment at the Lister, with my baseline scan being this Friday.  I have then been told to expect 4 or 5 scans up to EC, if I get that far.

What is Notts Care criteria for egg share then?  I have always been told I have to be under 35 with an FSH below 10.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Will I ever be able to keep up with this thread?     I am currently preparing my next cycle, probably in Feb at Institut Marques in Barcelona, got initial appointment on Jan 30th, saw Dr Gorgi on Friday and getting some more tests done, immune and AMH, might also see Dr Armstrong for second opinion.

Pixie - I am so sorry about your BFN   and that you were not able to join us last Friday. 

Ali - good luck with you stim on Friday    

Morning beachgirl - 5.47am, that's a little early to get ready to go to work  

Kate - I hate it when clinics waste your time like that  

Donkey - so sorry your response was not great   sending you   for two eggs and two embryos!

Nix - sorry you are feeling low   hope the skiing trip is just 'what the doctor ordered' 

Had a lovely time last Friday, maybe we can all join Tracy on the 29th? Thanks Anne for organising it and supplying the drinks! 

Natasha can you please pm acupuncturist's contact details? Thanks. Bought anymore handbags recently?  

Hi Mir, Laura, Ally, Alegria, Zuri, Kitty, Jo, LJ, Latestarter, Angel, Fishface, Purple and anybody else on this thread


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Bobbi - with the pound so weak I think it will be just as expensive   main reason is that I think tx abroad is more relaxing, they do IMSI and I want a change of scene. Remind me what are your plans?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Just keep the thread as actually have some work to do for a change  

Still no af   think she must have done a runner with dh's sperm sample  

Nikki good luck hunny 

Kitty wow hun thats some menopur there   Perhaps thats what i'll be on next time.  Sorry cant answer ur question but wishing you the best of cluck, im sure someone will be along with some better knowledge shortly.  Good luck for your cycle hunny  

Steph - good luck for wednesday hunny 

Anne - hi hun - u ok today? 

Hi juicy - we have to wait three weeks for the photos, thats nothing compared to the six months it took us to choose em 

Morning bobbi  how are you?

Ali good luck for friday try and think   hun, we will get there 

Hi beachy glad ur feeling a bit better today hun 

Hello to miranda, laura, ally, becka, zuri, donkey and everyone else gotta go boss coming in  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Woo hoo!  I'm up to date  

Kitty - that sounds like a HUGE dose of drugs.  I thought 600 was the max?    You are doing 600 + 600 per day - is that right?  Someone knowledgable will come on soon to correct me I am sure  

Nikki - good plan.  What did you think of Mr G?  I couldn't stand him personally, he made me cry on more than one occasion, just my experience though.   

Mira - loving the new ** pics of Bob.  He is just getting cuter and cuter.  Glad some rumpy pumpy has made you feel better, wasn't it sore tho?  

Pix - glad you are feeling better  

Ally - I want a cottage in your village.  Am I allowed to bring DD though?  She is no trouble.  Technically she doesn't count as a PR baby does she?  Don't know  

Kate -                 There, a little AF dance for you, that should do it.

 to hospital.  They really pee you off sometimes don't they?

Zuri - sorry I didn't mention you in my last post - memory like a sieve.  Welcome and good luck with the stims, it is a doddle really.  As Mira said, the emotional side is the hard bit.    

Ali - good luck for Friday    Try not to splat on the floor when you drop your kecks    (sitting here LMAO at the image of you splatting on the floor, I am easily amused).

Hi Bobbi  

Special      to Nix.  You sound so down hun.  As Anne said, we could all meet you when you come over and we could all cry buckets together, like group therapy.  Sorry AF mucked up your plans.  I don't know, when you want it, it stays away and when you don't want it, it arrives early  

Steph - good luck tomorrow  

Hi to Anne, Laura, Juicy, Popsi, Natasha, Swinz, Bugle, NickyW and the million other people I have missed and thank you to everyone for the hugs and good wishes, it means a lot.

L x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Forgot to send   to Donkey.  I am sorry you haven't got the response you wanted.  BUT to follies are not to be sniffed at and they may be the ones     

Am I right in thinking you are in Herts?  So am I.  Where are you?  PM me if you don't want to post details on here.  We could be neighbours  

Anyone heard from Emma?  Hope she is ok and enjoying motherhood x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Kitty : I PM’d you hun. 

Bobbi: You are right I didn’t go to the Jin. I went there with all the intentions to be treated by them but as their clinic was closed for a refurb I ended up going elsewhere which was also great but couldn’t get me preggers so can’t be that good.    I think Nikki means ICSI hun. Both the Jin and my clinic do ICSI rather than IVF with no extra cost.

Nikki: Keeping with this thread is a full time job I agree but I love it. Hope you are OK.

Kate: Still no AF, how very frustrating? 

Zuri: Good luck with stimms. 

Anne: Where are you honey? You should have posted by now. Busy at work?

Ally: I wrote a message on ** last night for you but my stupid account is playing up so not sure if you’ve got it. How are you sweetheart, missing DH?  

Beach: Glad to hear you are feeling better. 

Lainey: Hello sweetie. Are you feeling a bit better today?

Where is everyone? I feel neglected!!    

Pixie xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bobbi - IMSI is a new version of ICSI where they use a very powerful microscope to select the best sperm, apparently is improves you chances by quite a bit but will need to get some more info.

Lainey - what happened? please PM if you don't want to post on here, at this point I can still change to Dr Armstrong if need be. Thanks

Hi Pixie


----------



## kitty9000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Lainey

Yes, 600 Menupur then I move on to Puregon 600 with orgulation 25mg and day 13 collection.  I produced 6 eggs but all of poor quality.  I had about 13 good follies but a apparently a lot of empty ones.  The 2nd Cycle was day 12 collection and I produced 2 good embies but the hospital got confused and did a day 13 collection on my 3rd cycle.  I have questions about if day 12 or day 13 collection is the best - I've heard different comments.

K x


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone

as ever, I cannot keep up with you all!!
I am now stimming (SP), started Friday on 300 GonalF, and added in the ganerelix from yesterday.... First scan today, so popped back from hols in lake district to Edinburgh last night and head down again on train shortly (please excuse the short post!)... Am away with a friend - her parents booked a cottage so she knows about the treatment stuff (in detail, has been v supportive), her parents know I needed to come back for a scan and vague medical/gynaecological stuff..... Much more relaxing thanbeing at work - last week was a nightmare and I thought I was going to cry with fatigue when I still had stuff to sort out on Friday at 9pm. Weekend in Lake district - I know why there's all those bl**dy lakes - it never stops raining!! Well, it did by end of play yesterday.... hoping I don't miss all the decent weather whilst on trains back and forth...
Only 2 tiny follies, not even worth measuring, visible today, but I feel things are happening, and am due for next scan Friday. Fingers crossed that 2 will have groen, and maybe even have company...

Pixie - I was so so sorry to hear your news. I really hoped with all your changes of clinic and travels that this would be the one for you. I am so impressed at you being back at work already. Take it easy, and I hope DH keeps treating you well.   

Laura - hope you enjoyed your walk and didn't get too wet. Really sounds like you are settling into routines and keeping on top of things - I'd fall apart if I had triplets, and you just seem so organised and efficient and fantastic! Well done!

Fish, Nix and everyone else who needs it   

Donkey - glad you have some follies - and you never know till EC how many have eggs, or how mature. Will keep everything crossed that Friday sees thingsworking out for you.

Anne - glad you got to the appointment ok, and had the scans and talk and injection instructions, and then met up with some of the girls. Let us know when you are starting the injections!!

Ali, Ally, Becca, Miranda (and zippy!!), Swinz, Lainey, Tracey, Kate, Zuri, Littleareca and everyone I have forgotten - love to you all as well!

Will not get to post again till Friday (so will that be Part 75 or part 76?!). Have to go and pack my hot water bottle so I can give this my best shot. 
Love and best wishes to all
Elinor xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

No time for a proper post but just wanted to say to Donkey.  I know it is disappointing to get two follies, but as they say 'you only need one'.  I got two follies on both my cycles and still got to ET.  I have everything crossed for you.  

Isn't it funny that before you start thi sIVF lark you worry about over stimming, the decision on how many embryos to put back etc.  If only we knew then what we know now.  We were talking the other night about people who havent had IF just think.  Why doesn't she just have IVF and have a baby.

Be back later when not at work.

tracey


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Wot no Anne, oh no  

Nix - tracey's right, we're the best people to meet up with, hell if you cry we'll all cry  

Donkey - sending you lots of   thoughts for friday  

Mir - zippy getting some action  I'll have to agree my right tit is longer than the left, darn annoying   Wow to babequest, she must be so  

Kate -   to the hospital, that's really bad  

Juicy - about time we had a bump pic hun, want to see if you still look chic preggers  

Ali - cripes, you must have been   last night  

Kitty - your clinic are probably only scanning you on day 9 because you are already on their highest dose and they won;t be changing your t/x as it goes along, this also happened to me, with other PR girls they are scanned throughout and their doses changed alongside. Don;t worry you're not being neglected  

Pix - how you doing hun  

Elinor -   for your follies  

Laura - how was the walk - wet  


Flu seems to be getting better slowly, i may be with-it by the weekend


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Fish, get well soon <doctor>. Thanks re pic, I will have to do a bump one. DH did one of me next to christmas tree but from memory i wasn't keen as my (.)(.) looked bigger than the bump. It has finally overtaken them - relief!

Ali, MBT trainers have a heavy curved sole that's supposed to make you walk like a masai, heel to toe or something, and tone legs/banish cellulite. (I would need to be wearing four pairs at once judging by my present rear view....). They are quite hard work to walk in but very comfortable to stand around in , you sort of rock on them!

Elinor, Kitty9000, Zuri, - our stimmers (to be followed closely by Anne) - thinking of you all and wishing you good follies. Kitty it sounds like a lot of thought went into that protocol, really hope it hits the jackpot for you

Ally hope the pill is not making you too  esp while dh is away.

Tracey agh I meant to look at your thread, will def do today, I think I am free to come and say hi

Lainey that  smiley makes me laugh!

 to everyone


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Girls really sorry I cannot do a proper post, got a bit on my plate. Got home last night and my boiler had lost pressure again, so I repressured it and then it shot up into the red danger zone of pressure - I was sh!tting myself as I thought I was going to be incinerated      Then I went into bedroom to find that there was a huge wet patch on carpet which is leaking from pipes somewhere. My gym kit was soaked through and all mouldy so must have happened a while ago (wonder why I didnt notice my gym kit was wet  ) I have been on the phone to British Gas and they said I had to be at home all day (not possible). I said could the engineer call my mobile as I am only a few minutes away and they said well he MAY call you but he MAY just turn up and go if you are not in!! Thanks a bunch     

Also I have had some probs with getting my engagement ring insured, my 'first' ring was never added to the policy as the insurance company f******d up and didn't add the valuation we sent through, this ring was subsequently stolen and we had to replace out of our own pockets - nice. I have a new ring and I want to get it insured and they are making the whole thing so difficult and I guess the whole thing is just dredging up all the upset from the first one going missing...I have just had a row with a spotty yout on the end of the phone, if he was in the room I think I would have strangled him for being such a moron, basically everything he said contradicted what was said to us the first time round and makes me feel that we have been swindled     

I think the ring is now insured but the bedroom is still wet and I have a funny feeling I won't get a call this afternoon!!! 

Sorry to rant and be me me me!! 

On a positive note I swam for 45 mins before work yesterday and fast walked for 40mins this morning - hoping for a halo some time soon!!

Cuddles to Pix, Nix, Lainey and Beachy - thinking of you all  

Lainey OMG yes you can come to the village and bring gorgeous DD, children are not excluded, just bloody insensitive people who dont understand what is is to be a PRer xxxx They will live in other villages, then we can decide if we see them or not!!   . Gonna pm you later xx 

Donkey honey - sending so many positive vibes for your wondrous follies    

Ali - I cannot believe how quickly this has come around, friday eh, does that mean you start stims on Saturday?? 

Anne - any sign of the wicked beatch yet?

Juicy - hate the pill - its making my boobs sore!! 

Fish - glad your getting better and that puss is better too xxx

Tracey - Just remembered what you said about DE, interesting, keep us up to date with what you are thinking/ doing?

Natasha - will pm you  

Becka - I cannot wait to see you at weekend  

Hi to everyone else - not excluding you on purpose - didnt really intend to do personals then just couldnt help myself!! 

 to all

Ally xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry, been out on customer visits all day and am only just back in.
Arrived back in to about 40 urgent emails that need sorting so just want to say hello and send  
I've not managed to read any posts yet but will do my best to have a look between the emails  

Love
Anne
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hope you make lots of sales from the day Anne

Ally - typical all this has to happen with boiler when you're on your own  .  That's awful about your ring.  Did you complain to the Ombudsman about your previous insurers - meanies


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh ally hun  sounds like you're having a poo day 

Just had to send you all this link http://www.alt-gifts.com/shop/shop/page/product/product_id/3785/assoc/mlist

/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

had a quick read and it's quite mad only having to catch up on a day- imagine Sam when she gets back from Australia    

Ally- i f'ing hate British Gas- the amount of times my boiler broke and they just arrived at my house without calling me then just going and leaving a card in the letter box      
have they called yet?
NO AF yet for me, I reckon it will be tomorrow  

Pix- Hi hun, thanks for you text  

Zuri- Good luck stimming  

Donkey-  , try and keep smiling and positive hun

Fishy- Ah, it's nice to be missed hun   

Hi Bobbi-  

Elinor- Good luck hun  

Kate- Stupid morons hun, poor DH  

Nikki- Lovely to see you too hun  

Hi Nat  

Beachy- Glad you're feeling better  

Hi Tracey  


Ali- I am getting excited for you hun  

   Mir , Lainey, Popsi, Becks, Angel, Steph, laura Swinny, Juicy

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally -  big hugs.  dam boiler.   

just a quickie to let you know i'm off to notts for couple of days.  not sorted anywhere to stay yet but sure someone will put us up.  All the exitement of leaving the house has given me itchy feet to go out again!  

Anne - i'll b back beforeyou start i think if not good luck.

Donk and zuri - hope the stimming goes ok.  

speak to you all in couple of days!

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- what's in Notts then hun?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Laura - you are amazing packing up your 3 babies and going off to Nottingham - check you out!!! 

Anne - British Gas have not called but a plumber has been - and wait for it - he reckons it is not a leak that is creating the wet patch - he reckons it is RISING DAMP - OMG I want to cry . It is in the bedroom and I have to sleep there and it cannot be healthy - plus I know how serious that is and am dreading all of the upheaval etc.

Boo hoo


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Nooooo, thats awful, sorry hun, you've not had a nice day have you hun


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ally - rising damp   not what you need at the best of times but certainly not while TTC

Laura - I just don't know how you do it  

Fishface - thanks for the link  

Hi Anne


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nik  

forgot to ask you on Friday, what do you do jobwise?


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Ally - what a bummer!  Sorry you are having a rubbish day    Look forward to my pm  

Nikki - I found Mr G very uncommunicative - he didn't keep me informed of what was going on, in fact he hardly spoke at all which I found really intimidating.  At one appointment, he was scanning and I asked "what are we looking for today?"  To which he replied "To see what is going on in your body".  Gee, you don't say!  He may as well have said "Mind your own business" for all the use that was.  He also did the scans with no-one else in the room, which I thought was illegal.  I now know that you can request a chaperone but they don't have to have one unless you insist - it is a bit late to request one though when you've whipped your pants off and are legs akimbo in the chair.  He didn't tell me he was planning to have no-one else present and I felt he should have given me the option of asking for someone.

If it had been another consultant I probably wouldn't have minded but as we usually sat in silence it just made the whole thing really uncomfortable.

Hi Anne  

LB - have fun in Notts.

LJ - where are you?  Busy at work?  Missing you.  Perhaps you are just having full on rumpy pumpy, lucky girl  

Hi Juicy, Elinor and Fish  

L x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie -

Laura - have a lovely time with in-laws in Notts 

Ally -   

Zuri - have added you to the list  not sure if I have your details right though as you don't have a signature (pink text at bottom of posts/profile) - let me know if I have it wrong and good luck with the stimming   

 to everybody else 

Steph xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Anne - I am Lady of Leisure  , stopped working last year to concentrate on tx...ehm and because I prefer not to work    

Lainey - ah, he will scan me this Friday, something to look forward to... 

Hi Steph


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks girlies for the sympathy, British Gas have just called and are en route although not sure what they need to do now..

We rent our flat (waiting for the market to bottom out - little did we know that would mean no mortgages) and they are now talking about the possibility that we may need to be relocated whilst they deal with the damp....OMG NO!!

Hiya Steph hon  

Feeling extremely sorry for myself


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nikki- You lucky lady  

Hi Steph  

Hello Lainey  

Alls-


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally: Sorry you are having a nightmare day hun. These things had to happen while DH is away – typical. Oh how very frustrating for you  

Hi Anne – We missed you today chick. 

Hello Lainey & Nikki  

Nix: Thinking of you sweetheart. I hope you are felling better today.  

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Ally - oh hun hope you are ok


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally sweetheart I have a spare bedroom if you need somewhere to stay. It might be a bit of a trek to travel to London for work but I do it everyday.I’m serious, just let me know.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Nikki - sorry, didn't mean to make you dread it.  At least if you want someone present you can request it before it is too late now.  It may just have been me, you may well like him.  I just didn't warm to him at all.  Hope it goes ok  

Hi Pix  

Ally -    that's so rubbish.  At least you are only renting so you won't have to pay the bill.  I suppose the onus is on the landlord to provide you with somewhere suitable to stay ??

Hi everyone else

L x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello everyone

Ally - what an utterly pants day, did make me laugh it was your gym kit that got all wet though, rising damp isnt an excuse i've heard before   - seriously though, hope it gets sorted for you, you realy dont need any additonal stress   

Pix - hiya hun how're you doing? any move on the diamonds front yet  ;

Anne - hiya hun, hope AF comes soon and we can get you started girl!

Nikki - will PM you my naturopath's details. have behaved myself on the handbag front, instead have started my campaign on DH that really it is time for me to stop work, better try curb my spending for a couple of weeks (that reminds me better go hide the 3 pairs of jeans i bought this afternoon) and start cooking dinner   

Steph - have fun at your scan tomorrow  

Lainey -hi hun  

Kate - oh dear poor DH   - i think its a prerequisite for doctors receptionists to be rubbish, smug and as unhelpful as possible. When i went to docs last year to get a referral letter for ivf i had a ladybits "healthcheck" - they lost a couple of the swabs (not all of them so how this is possible still puzzles me) so the nurse said not to worry coming in again for them and we'd just do a urine sample - i went to pick up the pot and the receptionist said really loudly, oh yes here it is, for the chlamydia test and gave me a look like i was some dirty ****whore! it is a good job this is islington and there was a sheet of bulletproof glass between us..she better not think i've forgotten though   

 for zuri (to do the pink writing go into your profile and write it in signature bit), donkey and elinor

bobbi - will PM you the link for the winter fitflops

 everyone else xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening my lovlies 

Ally hunny sorry ur having such a poo day hope the plumber manages to sort out the boiler soon.  Get ur landlord round asap to get floorboards checked out and put a clain in for any damaged belongings.

Nat     ur story on chlamydia had me in stitches.

Anne hope the old beatch turns up on time for you hunny. 

Laura enjoy notts and whoever ur going to see, ur very brave  

Zuri good luck with the stimms hunny, hope ec goes to plan and you get some nice juicy ones  

Hello to stephjoy, becka, ali27, donkey kitty, pixie, lainey, fishy, purple, nikki, tracey, juicy, elinor, beachy, bobbi and everyone else  

Gotta try and start some tea i am starving   Been a good girl again 2day only had tuna salad and fruit so far, tho i do need to keep to it being the little porker that i am    

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya girlies

Anne, Lainey, Nikki, Pix, Bobbi, Natasha - thanks for the sympathy..

Currently have Mr British Gas with me, he is doing something to the boiler, don't know or care what  He is very nice but does think it is a leak in the bedroom, so god knows 

I will find out tomorrow from landlord what the implications are for us - until then   

Pix - thanks so much you are so sweet, I won't take you up on your kind offer this time as I would have to bring my cats and ben and we would probably have to stay for a few months which may well mean overstaying our welcome     Mind you I would gladly come down for a sleepover if you had one   

Natasha - I thought long and hard about using the fact that my sports bra, trainers, socks etc all stank and were wet last night as an excuse not to do exercise but my conscience won and I hand washed my bra like some sort of 19th century washerwoman and dried it on the radiator and did my fast walk/jog today - feeling VERY pleased with myself about that, I have certainly turned a corner in my life, a year ago I would have been glad of the rising damp giving me an excuse 

Chlamydia story - so so funny     Reminds me of something that happened to me at the Lister during my first very bad cycle:

_There was a slightly comedic moment when the nurse tried to give me the details of the counsellor (which I did not want) and asked the receptionist, WHERE IS THE NUMBER FOR THE COUNSELLOR to which the receptionist answered SORRY ANNETTE DID YOU SAY COUNSELLOR to which the nurse responded YES I REALLY WANT THIS LADY TO SEE THE COUNSELLOR TO DISCUSS HER OPTIONS. Need I tell you that the capitals stand for someone shouting loudly - in a crowded clinic. Thanks for that, now everyone knows I am barren!!!_

Zuri - congrats on starting your stims hon - good luck - may you get loads!!

Bobbi - you may well be right, yes we are on the ground floor/ basement in a flat - every so glamorous  I so want to go UP to bed 

Lainey - Not having to pay offers me a small consolation, I would give my last ££££ to get this sorted today and not have some sort of comedy duo cowboy act plumbers f*****g with my flat - Grrrrrr    No seriously that is one good point - money is pretty much earmarked for all things fertility at the moment!

Anne -  straight back atcha!

A xxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you all so,so,so much for your lovely words of support.  You have made me feel better even thought I am sitting here   . You truely understand how useless I feel.

What fab news about babesquest, hope for us all!  

Lainey Lou, yes I am in herts...Lemsford area, Welwyn Garden City.  How about you?

Ali you have had a rotten couple of days   it's such a palava insuring jewellery.  I keep meaning to photograph all of mine and put the pictures and details on the computer for insurance.  I'm such a geek  


Steph have fun at your scan  

Zuri good luck with stimming  

Kate - i don;t even talk to my doctors receptionists cos they make me cry every time.  DH had to phone for me.  Stupid jobsworths  

Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nikki2008 - Good luck with IM barcelona   Have you been to the city before?  I spent a weekend there with a friend a few years ago and absolutely loved it.  You will be so relaxed it will give tx the best chance.    Lucky you....not having to work!   I almost got there a couple of years ago when DP was setting up his own company after being made redundant.  I was going to do the books and be the secretary etc but a permanent job came along so he took it.  Plus I thought I was going to be pg any day and didn't want to miss out on my mat benefits    

Bobbi -   hoping for a natural BFP for you whilst taking the time out to let the DHEA work.  

Kate - No AF??     Thanks for the good luck wishes.  

Lainey -I'll try to control my bowels on Friday!!  Can I ask though, I have only had one scan there so far and afterwards she did not offer me any tissue/paper towel to "wipe" all that gel away with so i just put my knicks back on and walked out feeling like I had splatted in my pants!!  Does anyone else wipe before they go - whats the dildocam etiquette?  

Pixie -   Great news that your eggs were good quality  

Eli -   for stimming and have a great time in the Lake District.  

Tracey - hello  

Fish - hope your flu gets better soon  

Juicy - thanks for the info on MBT's.  I know what they are now - my manager has a paid to help her bad back.   You must have looked "well sexy" at that meeting in your with the dress and fishnets!!  

Ally - bloomin boilers!!  I have to top mine up in the colder months and usually fill it too far.  All you then do though is bleed a radiator and let some water out that way until it goes back out of the red.  Whats happened now about the possible leak/rising damp?  I know this may sound really silly but could it be condensation?  I thought i had a damp problem once and called this specialist out.  He showed me that cos my house is so old and I've got single glazing etc, anything on the floor near the outside walls that will absorb moisture will attract it and then make the area wet.  eg - I left some empty paper gift bags near the front door at Christmas and a day later they were all soaked and so was the carpet.  i panicked thinking that the concrete floor needed digging up but one I had removed the bag and mopped the carpet the problem went away.  Now I have to leave a dehumidifier on all the time to absorb excess moisture from the air - from people, cooking, bathing etc.  Makes a real difference.  Hope it gets sorted pronto.  

My scan is this Friday but then I sniff for a week to dr before stimming next weekend I guess.  Drugs all arrived today.  

Zuri - good luck with the stimming  

Anne - hope you are relaxing after your busy day!   Needles at the ready!  

Donkey - hope you are nurturing those 2 beautiful eggs!   

Steph - was your scan today?  

Natasha - loved the story about going to tiffany's and trying on the 41K necklace, playing the part.  If only she knew about the treadmill poo story!!    

Hi to everyone I have not mentioned personally.

xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls, Ally sorry about your rising damp probs, I definately would have let that influence the decision not to exercise - probably why I am 4/5 stones overweight then  

Also sorry with the trouble over the ring, these insurance companies can drive you mad with the things they do not too pay but make you pay a premium to insure anything though  

Donkey - good look with the lovely two and for a BFP   

Laura have a good trip, I take it is a social visit?!! I know exactly what you mean about everyday things taking on the luxury of going out without the baby/babies in tow - bliss. I BF no 1 and my DH and Mum used to have this annoying habit of saying 'mum' to me everytime he cried even if he couldn't be hungry. The luxury of just nipping to the shops took on a whole new meaning!

Anne - good luck with treatment, I have sent you an email via ********   please have a look when you next get chance.

Thanks Lainey and fish for becoming my friend on F/B if anyone else wants to join I am the karen tin...th on who is friends with Miranda.

good luck for the scan tomorrow Steph, look forward to hearing about it.  

Hi everyone else love Karen xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Ladies - sorry to butt in (again)...those of you on DHEA - when did you come off it when cycling? When preggers or before the drugs?! Ever the optimist   

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all!

How is everyone today?

Zuri- was yesterday your first stimm day hun? I have heard you get a rash yes.
I haven't had AF yet, felt sh!t last night with headache and cramps so should be along in the next day I would guess, then I will start on my stimms on CD2   

Steph- Good luck at yoru scan hunni  

Kazzie- Hello Mrs! I will look on ** now hun  

Ally- How's thinsg at home today chicken?  

Kate- Has your AF come to town yet? You ok?  

Pix- Hi sweetie  

Nat-  

Ali- 2 more sleeps  

    Lainey, Tracey, LJ, Donkey, Becks,  Swnny, Beachy, Popsi, Mir, Nikki2008, Nix, NikkiW, Fishy, 
Bob, Angel, Juicy, Elinor

I am having a busy stressful day again so will be here as much as poss.
Are we meant to be chatting at 8 tonight? I will be there if we are

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

How are you all?

I’m having the most painful AF ever.   It almost made me cry last night. The painkiller took an hour to kick in and OMG the agony I had was indescribable.   I’m walking around with a hot water bottle attached to my tummy now!!    Does this always happen after a failed cycle? 

Natasha:Your Chlamydia story   
Nothing is happening on the jewellery shopping front hun. DH didn’t think it was a funny joke when I told him about the 1,5 carat D colour VVS studs I wanted.   I don’t know what made him think I was joking - maybe the price tag?!    He told me I need to be sensible with my money after a failed cycle but what is more sensible than getting those earrings – they are an investment no?  

Ally: The nurse at the Lister – What a bimbo eh?  
I keep meaning to ask you about the Zhai Clinic. Have you ever been seen by her? Is she any good? I’m looking for a good TCM/acu place these days-any ideas? 

Zuri: Well done on you for doing those injections last night. Gonal F sounds like the drug I used called Puregon which came with a pen thing and didn’t hurt at all. There are quite a few girls stimming soon or have started already. There will be loads of 2ww on this thread soon – how exciting!

Anne: Is AF arriving today? Oh I can’t wait for you to start soon. 

Kate: Any sign of your AF yet?  

Bobbi: Try to be good at the Westfield today.  

Lainey & Nix:   

Ali: Hello sweetie.  

Steph: Best of luck with your scan today honey.  

Donkey: When is your final scan hun? You are very close to EC now aren’t you -wishing you lots of luck. 

Lukey. I came off DHEA after EC. Good luck with your tx.

Lots of love everyone.

Pixie xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning all 

Still frantic with boiler/ leak/ damp issues so must be quick..

Anne honey pie - hope you have a good day and that AF gets her **** into gear - lets get you rocking and rolling on those stims!!  

Zuri - well done sweetheart, I had a little rash sometimes but it went down pretty quickly, maybe give your clinic a call to settle your mind x

Pix - I am so sorry that AF is proving so horrible, last thing you need, what a smack in the chops that is. I had quite a painful one after my first tx but it was ok after 2nd. Hopefully you will be over the worst now. 

In terms of TCM I haven't been to Zhai but Sam does (she will be back form Oz soon I think - maybe in next week or so) she recommends her very highly and really wants me to give her a pop but I am at the moment very happy with my guy who I see every 2 weeks in primrose hill. He is called Andrew Flower (I was recommended to see him by a very good acupuncturist I used to see). He mainly works out of a clinic in Brighton but he does Thursdays in London. The place I go to is in a little mews in Primrose hill and it is not smart or anything but I do think he is helping me, I guess we will see when I do my next tx how much he is helping me, but I did get my AF this month and it was a very healthy one (very important in TCM - sorry if TMI!!). Andrew is also very supportive emotionally and always tells me how well I am doing, how brave etc which is really nice (I hear that Zhai is a little cold but gets the job done). I cannot recommend him highly enough but it is such a personal thing you may hate him!! He is only £45 for Acu but the herbs are expensive at about £70 a week   as I get them prepared by them in little vacumm packed sachets (Ben is really anti TCM and if I started boiling up the herbs he would probably leave me). I will try Zhai if I don't get somewhere with Andrew though.

Lukey - hi love - I have been taking DHEA since July, I stopped as I am on the pill in the run up to my 3rd and final attempt at the end of this month, taking the two together was making me very anxious and emotional. In the past when I haven't done the pill I have taken it all the way through treatment and would have after BFP but unfortunately that didnt happen so I just kept on taking them!!  

Karen - hi love - thanks for feeling my pain!! 

Kisses A xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh no! What is it with everyone's boilers these days? It's a good excuse to go to the hairdressers Bobbi, go and get a nice wash and blow dry


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Thnx Ali  Bobbi and Pixie - love all your names  ...will a have a think - I had read that CHR said to take it up to Preggers test ...but it just worries me all those extre male hormones  around the time of egg development etc


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Zuri -     you are not going to need those herbs hon!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Pix, Ally, Lukey


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally thanks sweetheart.  Your guy sounds amazing. I’ll see how I get on with Zhai on my first consultation if I don’t like her (not so keen on cold people  ) then I might try your guy.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Zuri ouch! What is your hot water bottle made out of– metal?  
You shouldn’t boil the water hun, it just needs to be warm not too hot.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls, a quickie ...... when will I need to use my hot water bottle on my tummy- as soon as I start stimms?
Also, Fishy said drink 2/3 litlres water a day?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne - yes hun, you need to keep those follies nice and warm so they can grow. I drank 2 litres of water and aprox 1 litre of milk everyday. I've found some useful links for you.

xxx

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/ivfhints.html

http://www.ivf.ca/tips.htm

http://www.thebridgecentre.co.uk/assets/Bridge%20-%20Preparing%20for%20IVF.pdf

/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix, thanks hun. How are you feeling as the week goes on?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for asking hun. I’m not too bad – could have been worse I guess. I just feel like I have nothing to look forward to in my life at the moment - even shopping doesn’t interest me anymore! (Only Natasha will know what a bad thing that is!)  
Never mind me – it’s your turn. I will be very happy with the good news from you so keep those follies warm and force yourself to drink lots of water OK? 

xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah hun, I can't imagine how hard it is to feel like that- at least I have my TX and I am escited by it but scared sh!tless too.
I am desperately trying to concentrate on work and getting out to see customers where I can (TX allowing!) and also I NEED to get my **** in gear too- the last thing I need is to neglect work and sales drop then we have £££ money worries on top of everything else  . 
Are you gonna have a rest then another TX do you think?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne I have contacted the Jinemed yesterday and will do the second tx there. They work with Portland Hospital in London so I’ll go there for a few months - have day 2 scans and start stimming here when we discover I have a few more follies than I had on my first tx. It’s all a bit complicated but I want to be on a cycle watch to increase my chances. In the meantime I’ll do more acu/TCM etc…The plan is there but I’m still not getting excited. I actually need a holiday somewhere tropical to recharge my batteries but don’t want to use up my time off work and keep the money for the future tx/txs.

I know exactly what you mean about being scared but just relax hun, it will be fine.  

Thanks Zuri


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- That sounds like a good plan and I    that it works for you this time hun.
The Jin has a fab reputation.
I am with you in the holiday thing- here's the deal- IF I win the lottery I will book us all PR's on a luxury carribbean 5 star holiday with all our DH's and kiddy winks too. My God, what a lovely thought eh, a HUGE lotter win


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon huns  

Zuri - ouch, don;t fry those follies  

Ally - hope you're ok sweetie  

Kate - well done with the diet hun, keep going  

Donkey -   

Pixie - i had a painful AF as well after my BFN, it's a real kick in the teeth isn;t it, not only are you emotionally drained you have all that pain too   Good links hun, nice to see it all in writing too   Want a holiday too, but how do we justify when pennies have to be saved for next t/x  

Nat - Chlomydia   I felt like that when having the HIV test, you feel that the nurses are looking at you in a bad way  

Anne - hot water bottle (warm, Zuri  ) once you start stimms hun, the water is to help your system cope with the drugs and to help fill your follies as they fill with water, the more water the better hun  

Wish i could start again now, starting to get over the initial pain of BFN and just want to get on with it again, although i know i won't be allowed to until March, feels such a long way away  

 to everyone xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Sorry no pesonals sneakily on at work and boss is hovering, just wanted to say hi tho  Cant get by without my fix.  No af here yet still patiently waiting 

Good luck to everyone stimming, awaiting scans, due up for ec and et.  Only 2 weeks for my appointment now 

Are we in chat tonight girls?

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't think i'll be able to chat tonight - have to do some shopping on the way home and don't want to leave laptop in the car - but that may change


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Fishy- Thanks hun, and a   for you  

Hi kate- Thanks for text sweetie


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quick one to let you know that our scan was fine this morning - all is well with our lovely baby  was lovely to see it again - looks a lot more like a baby now and combined with the wriggling about going on in there, it all feels very real now!

Have added a scan pic to my ticker - couldn't get arms/legs in photo, cos when she was trying to get it the legs were tucked up and apparently the baby had its arms folded behind the neck (as if sunbathing!) - think I have a very laid-back kid in there!  (just like Daddy!)

Hi Lukey  I always figured the sensible thing to do was to stop the DHEA at EC, as you take it to help your eggs, and so once the eggs have been taken there's no need for it any more!

Lots of love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fishy march is only 6 weeks away hunny, not that far.  I prob wont be starting till about then anway so me you and purps can be cycle buddies


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Steph- So pleased for you hun- and yes, I am   again- in a good way  
Love the scan pic


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Steph - soooooo cute - well done hun, you deserve it  

Kate - you're right, hadn't thought of that


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

oh Steph that's great news - what a lovely photo too!!  How sweet s/he had his arms behind his head!!  Glad you are well 

Lukey   hope soooooo much the DHEA contributes to a BFP for you this time, i have been keeping an eye for your updates. I stopped mine during stimms but probably for lack of organisation more than anything.  

Pixie, you have lots to look forward to - your next tx working!  The cycle monitoring is a great idea. You might hit a good month sooner than you think

oh no I'm being stalked here too...best run
catch you all later x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Juicy: Hello my new ** friend! Thanks hun I know I should be grateful for everything I have but still… it’s such a hard thing to deal with.  

Anne: Oh please win that lottery soon honey. I could sooo do with a   in the Caribbean’s right now.

Fish: Stupid Aunt Flo   - She's the one that all the family hate and never speak to, but she regularly turns up to give us grief.   This time she crossed the line!! OUCH! I’m still in so much pain. 

Steph: Oh how lovely!  A sunbathing baby in your tummy, she’ll be out looking all nice and tanned.   I’m so glad to hear all is good honey. 

Kate: I type my posts on my outlook as if I’m emailing someone and quickly go on the thread and paste it so there is no time for anyone to notice what I’m up to AND no risk of losing the post! Good trick eh – you should try it too  

xxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Afternoon chatterboxes!

Pixie - so sorry AF is painful.  Mine were painful after tx, just another cross we have to bear  

Steph - what a lovely photo and how lovely your LO was sunbathing.  Congratulations, you must be over the moon.

Anne - hi hun

Kate - hi there

Ally - thanks for the pm.  You are a love  

Donkey - I live in Hertford and know Lemsford well, you are not far away atall.  DH and I sometimes go to the Crooked Chimney pub - that's not far from you is?  Perhaps we could meet for a drink sometime??

Fish -  

Zuri -   

Hi to everyone else.

See you all at 8  

L x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Pixie, sorry I didn't mean to say you are not allowed to be feeling massively sorry for yourself at the moment, because you are. I know how unfair it feels, believe me  .  And January was made for feeling gloomy about this stuff - I certainly was this time last year.  But it's good to have a plan, which you do, and before long that will lift your spirits in itself xx

and bah to painful AFs too  

but   at your posting-detection avoidance scheme!  I will try that too!

ooh hi Lainey!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

slycett said:


> Rachel well done on the weight loss hunny - im well impressed.  Any chance of a few pointers hun?


Hi Kate

I did the Cambridge diet. It took me 4 months from start to finish. It wasn't too bad. Some days were harder than others especially when dh was having a curry!! He was very good though and prepared his own dinner most nights  We didn't go out for a while though, only to the cinema! He had popcorn and I had a Cambridge chocolate bar!  It was so worth it though  I am now a size 8-10 and fluctuate from 8 stone 12 to 9 stone 2. I've never been this small! Before tx I was a size 10-12 but the drugs and continued failed cycles casuing comfort eating put the weight on  When pg with the girls I only put 1 stone and 9 lbs on which came off very quickly.

Have a look at the Cambridge diet. It's not for everyone though. It is very hard not to eat any food for that long! BUT very worth it in the end 

Rachel xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Well girls- Have had the beginnings of AF but it's not actually proper red red (sorry if TMI) I called the Lister anyway and nurse just called me back to say tomorrow will be full blown AF so count tomorrow as CD1 then I start stimms on Friday and Follie scan is next Wed @ 8.30. I am excited!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - you made me smile - well done hun, enjoy


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

wohooo Anne...
here is an AF dance for you             

Juicy -  my posting-detection avoidance scheme works amazingly well   

Rachel: Hello Rrachel 

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fish- I am hoping that 2009 is the year of the smile!!!!  

Thanks Pix-


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Rachel thanx hunny, i've already tried the cabbage soup diet and the slimfast diet but to honest managed about a week    Am back on the ww diet now and trying ssooooo hard to be a good girl 

Lainey see u in chat later - footy is on for dh so know i wont get whinged at for being on here 

Pixie - will defo try the outlook thing if i can find it   thing is the pc's not at my desk its up in the admin corner so always looks a bit dodgy when im here.   

Juicy - i just hate it when bosses come along and peer at you, tbh mines not too bad and doesnt mind me having the odd look occasionally, but not every day for hours at a time   

Steph - great news hunny, glad the scan went ok 

Anne - has ur af turned up yet hun? Hope ur in chat tonight!!!! 

Ally hope the boiler is fixed petal, did plumber work out if there was a leak under bedroom floor? 

Hello to zuri donkey pixie miranda littlejenny ally ali27 becka tracey laura purple fishy pinkcarys and loads of other i have probably forgot, hope to see u all in chat later 

kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kate hunny- I have had the beginnings of it hun, not full blown and already spoke to the Lister who said count tomorrow as proper CD1, start jabs on Friday then follie scan on Wednesday at 8.30.

Am gonna do my best to be in chat later ladies, am going after work to get a new duvet and a few groceries so should be home by 7.30/8.00pm. 
Who's gonna be chatting?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I;m out tonight so can't chat x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Just saying a really quick hello. Won't be chatting tonight as I'm in a mank conference centre somewhere in the middle of nowhere.  I'm on a year long programme at work and every couple of months they ship us out on an off site for 2 days and I now dread them. First one was just after I had started tx at UCH and they told me over the phone my ovaries were crappy, the last one my boss asked me if I was planning on a family at the dinner table, wonder what gem will come out tonight! Shouldn't be so negative as they are all a nice bunch of people but I'm the only woman which has been rather interesting!

Sorry for the me post but not even on a proper pooter. 

Happy chatting gals and will have a proper catch up when I'm out of this hell hole!

Lucy x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Lucy- Hope your meal with work goes ok tonight and that no one upsets you hun  

Girls- I have set up our PR chat room but not sure how long I will be chatting for as only been in from work 15 mins and have got some stuff to do here and and some spreadsheets do do for work but will keep on as much as I can.

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Evening all.

Not many people in the chat room tonight.  Where were you all?  Hope you all have a letter from your Mum  

I hope you are all ok.

Special   for Ally, Pix, Nix and Donkey.

Anne - glad the witch has turned up.

L x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi everyone  

Anne G, Zuri, Alli27, Donkey, Littleareca, Pinkcarys - Just wanted to send massive positive vibes to you girls currently stimming or about to start tx       

Alegria x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Well girls it seems that your love and support has had sme positive effect  

I now definitely have 3 follies and there are a couple with are teenage - not quite grown up yet.  Anyway EC is booked for saturday morning and I have to continue with stimms tonight and tomorrow and do my trigger shot tomorrow.  I can't really rememeber but is it normal to stim on the same night as your trigger shot?  I think they are trying to give the smaller ones a real boost.  Also to help mature my eggs I'm having a bigger trigger shot of 15000iu.
Have i been stimming for the longest time in the world...since 30th dec?   (my ticker is out)

Thank you, thank you, thank you      


Anne great news on AF arriving  

Zuri , when the 3rd degree burns have died down   you may well get a bit of a rash, I often do.  It goes away by the morning.

Rachel - I'm very impressed with your diet!  How tall are you??

Lucy  - grin and bear it  

Pixie, glad to see you're feeling a little better.  We all understand  

Fishy march will be here soon, remember february is a short month  

Lainey - yes I know the crooked chimney, i'm very nearby.  I'd love to meet for a drink, PM me

Pink - have you had EC yet?

Thank you again
Lots of love, donkey xxxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Donkey - we are in the chat room!


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm afraid my IT skills are so sh1t i don't know how to get into the chat room


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Neither do I any instructions appreciated for next time! what is the CHR website just interested about the comment that more boys then girls are born to users of DHEA. I do know that having had three boys myself I had heard highter levels of testosterone favours boys and it does seem true. my testosterone has always been high in the past. I am 41 now and it is still in the middle range where you might expect it to be lower. Just started DHEA 75MG so suspect if have another bundle it will be another blue one, but they are gorgeous and mummys boys most definately. 

speak later love Karen xxx.


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I can't get the page to load          

Kazzie - I clicked on chat along the top bar, then on 'enter chat room' which is in black bold at the top of the page and it's the next page that keeps freezing and won't load


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just wanted to pop in quickly and say

Donkey, fantastic news on your follie.  I am so pleased for you.

Steph.  Glad your scan went well and you got to see the little one again. I am so thrilled for you.


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi, I have been on before but very new to this still.

Lukey - I was put on DHEA through CHR and when I got pregnant naturally (miscarried) they told me to stay on it until I had a positive blood test then I came off it. I know other ladies are saying come off it at EC but if I get that far I think I will stay on it but maybe reduce to 75mg as I think why they keep you on it is if you don't get pregnant they don't want the levels to drop off. I have experienced this quite severely as when I was reduced from 100mg to 75mg I went diving down into menopausal symptoms - only 2 months after my miscarriage - doesn't make any sense really! Anyway I guess it depends on how you respond when you come off it - not good for me!

Pixie - I went to the Zhai Clinic when I was first diagnosed about 15 months ago and initially things went really well but then nothing seemed to be working for me and my cycles went AWOL, I started getting menopausal symptoms (different time from above - I seem to dive in and out of extremes) which is when I decided to bite the bullet and call CHR and go on DHEA. I liked them a lot at the Zhai Clinic and loved the acupuncture but it was really expensive and I just couldn't keep it going. Also CHR told me to stop my herbs if I was to go on DHEA - they just said they don't know how the herbs might interfere with the DHEA.

Has anyone else on here had menopausal symptoms? I first had them in July/Aug but got pregnant in Sept after starting the DHEA. I wonder whether my POF is happening a lot faster than would normally because of how it all started after the mess up after the birth of my DS? Would be interested to know how it is for anyone else.

Ally - hello again. The pill... - I am seriously irritable on it - I have a really short fuse which is not really like me. Have you had anything like this? Also still feeling like stuff - ovary pain, cm, sensitive (.)(.)s, is happening so Jaya has got me going in for another scan on Mon. When I went in last time there were already tiny follicles which I didn't think was meant to happen - anyone had this? Have you had anything like this? When do you finish the pill?

Where does everyone get their DHEA from? I won't be getting it through CHR anymore so wondered if anyone has found somewhere to get micronized DHEA?

Good luck to Donkey and Anne. I really hope I will not be far behind as finish the pill this Sun. 

It's taken me so long to write this everyone has probably gone to bed!

Missy


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

I got home late tonight so a quickie from me before bed. 

Sorry i didn't make it to the chat room again.  Will really try for next week.

Donkey - fab news   for Saturday  

Lainey - I know the Crooked Chimney too.  Went to uni in Hatfield so lived in St Albans and lots of friends still live around there - Wheathampstead, St Albans, Harpenden,  

Missyg - hello!  I should stop pill friday so may be cycling together.  i have a week of dr next though before stims.   to you

Pix -  

Hi to everyone else.  Will chat more tomorrow.

Night xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Missyg - just seen you are about to start at the Lister too.  There is a Lister thread if you fancy it.  There are 4 of us on there starting treatment this month.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Shame I missed the chat room....hope you had a good night


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning Beachy   - did you have a good evening?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ally- morning, yes we had a great night thanks, just very tired this morning...how are you?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

It was lovely chatting with you last night – rather confusing at times but still fun! 
My DH always tells me the sound of my laughter is the best sound he’s ever heard (isn’t he sweet  ) but I’m not sure if he still feels the same way after hearing that sounds rather a lot last night. 

Missyg: Your post was very interesting. Thanks for the info on Zhai Clinic – I’m having second thoughts now whether I should go to her or indeed do TCM cos I’m on DHEA as well. I get mine from agestop (not sure if it’s micronized) and take 3 x 25mg a day. I stopped taking it after EC but have started again since I got BFN – hope my levels haven’t dropped.   I thought 75mg is the recommended dose? Who advised you to take 100mg a day? Do you experience any side effects?

Donkey: Fab news hun! Well done on those follies and best of luck for EC tomorrow.  

Ali: You must be getting excited for your tx now, wishing you lots of luck. 

Zuri: It was good chatting with you last night – feel rather tired today though.   Hope your tummy will get better soon hun.  

Anne: Oh I’m so excited for you, I really am. Good luck with your first injection tomorrow. What time do you need to do it? 

Ally, Natasha & Bobbi: You were all in my dream last night! I met Ally so I know what she looks like; I have an idea about Natasha from ** but Bobbi …?   Bobbi I really wonder now if you actually look like the girl in my dream cos that will freak me out.  

Lots of love everyone, got to do some work now!  

Pixie xxxxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning girls!

It is quiet on here today.  Anne must be in her meeting  

Zuri -   sorry to hear your tum is still burnt

Pix - hi hun  

Ally - is the boiler sorted  

H Missyg

Love to everyone

Lainey x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Donkey said:


> Rachel - I'm very impressed with your diet! How tall are you??


Hi Donkey

I am 5' 2 x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies!

Back from my meeting now, it went well and got to go back tomorrow to get the order hopefully  

lainey- What time did you chat till last nigth and did you drink all of your wine?    

Donkey- I am so pleased hun, 2 more sleeps for you. How do you feel?  

Pix- My hubby says the same as yours about me laughing hun. Did I miss anything particlarly naughty?   

Ally- How's the house?  

Kate- You ok hun?  

Zuri-  

Nat-  

  Tracey, Beachy, Popsi, Fishy, Purple, Mir, Lukey, Missy, Pink, LJ, Lucy, Bobbi, Angel, Nix, Nikki2008, 

AF in full flow and have had to use Super tampon today it's that heavy  

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Yay Anne - so stims tomorrow for you!! Good luck lovely lady!! 

Plumber was good looking so that slightly improved the news that we indeed DO have rising damp. Boiler okay now though. 

To everyone else must dash as loads to do and have friend staying tonight so unlikely to get on till tomorrow. Good luck to everyone who needs it - much love  

Ally xxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone BBL with personals but wanted to ask what side effects anyone had on DHEA? I have been taking 50mg since New Years Day and a further 25mg on top since 12/01/09. so 75mg in total (both micronised) I also started clomid on Tuesday which I haven't been on for a while. I am feeling in rather a black mood, very emotional and low. I wondered if it might be the DHEA or the combination of the DHEA and the clomid? I have also been getting headaches which is unusual for me. I take them first thing in the morning straight out of bed and by the time I have showered and dressed that is half an hour before food as recommended! Do you think I should spread the dose, I am worried a little bit about not being able to sleep as I think they can make you feel a bit hyper? MissyG what does CHR stand for? I am interested in looking at the CHR website for the info about DHEA but don't know what the CHR stands for!! It's probably obvious I suspect...............

Miranda, I know you have mentioned this before but how long should I leave it before getting my doctor to check my testosterone levels do you think? I was already 1.9 and the highest on my scale from my results should be 2.6 am also wondering if having a normal range I should take it anyway?

Anne I am rummaging around to find something to pack you know wot in! I will let you know when posted.

speak later love Karen xxx.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Kazzie,

I’ve had insomnia when I first started using the DHEA but it only lasted for a week. I’ve also used Clomid which messed up my system completely. I was very moody, had constant headaches, hot flushes and also very heavy and longer periods. I found the solution by taking the Clomid just before going to bed – can you do that?
I’m not sure about the combination of the Clomid & DHEA though maybe you should ask you doctor?

Here is the website address of the CHR for you - www.centerforhumanreprod.com

Hi Ally, Lainey & Anne.    

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Enjoyed the chat last nite, even though we are all totally nuts.  

Donkey best of luck for satday hunny 

Anne good luck for tomorrow petal fingers crossed  

Ali do you have a scan tomoz or am i having a blonde moment? 

Hello to everyone else, sorry but gotta go customer on phone for me 

Still no af here 

kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello ladies - sorry couldn't make it last night, didn't have the laptop with me  

 to everyone


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Ali27 - I have a week of suprecur injections from Mon - is that dr - before stimms - so I guess we will be quite close in timing. How do you find the Lister thread?

Pixie - I was originally put on 100mg by CHR and then after I got pregnant they put me down to 75mg but things went v.quickly downhill for me after miscarriage, my cycle went out the window so I put myself back up to 100mg. Still nothing was happening until I was put on the BCP and now I seem to have follicles developing  - all very odd! CHR were adamant I come of my chinese medicine but that is only their opinion, it might be worth speaking to a TCM practioner and see what they say. I stopped because it wasn't working for me anymore and I couldn't afford to keep going also, I decided if I was going to go with CHR I may as well do exactly as they said. Oh also I haven't had any side effects yet from the DHEA.

Kazzie - Pixie answered for you re CHR but just to let you know I did a few telephone consultations with a Dr Gleicher and was at one point planning on going out to New York to do a cycle there. They do a different protocol there called estrogen priming which I have asked the Lister to try with me if this first microdose cycle fails.

Missy


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

sorry I missed the chatroom but the time you go in is the time DH comes home so I don't feel right just ignoring him!

Just a quickie for Kazzie - I reckon it's the clomid or just general new year blues that's making you moody, rather than the DHEA.

Zuri, so sorry to hear about your poor burnt tum. I did wonder how you'd managed to do it but with no nerve endings, no wonder you didn't realise.  Can you put some calamine or aloe vera or something on it to soothe the blisters?

Hey Ally - [email protected] re the rising damp    No molesting the plumber though!

Hey Kate - [email protected] re AF.. she never blooming turns up when you want her to does she?! Here you go have a little dance to shake her up a bit!      

Donkey - good luck for the trigger, enjoy your drug free days tomorrow and good luck for EC on Sat.  15K pregnyl is a nice big number so they should all be nice and juicy and mature    

Anne - good luck with starting stimms babes, you're well on your way now!

Hey Fish , Mira, Alegria, Lainey, Pixie, Laura, 

Good luck to everyone else whose cycling right now, sorry but I've lost the plot slightly. I'm feeling a bit more cheerful now though which is such a huge relief although I've been struck down by a stinking cold, which has sparked off  my asthma, forcing me to go outside and visit the docs (I'll go in a bit, honest!) The good thing is, the sun is shining, the snow has melted and it's a lovely day today so although this good mood might not last, I'm going to make the most of it!  It's weird really, usually having a cold makes you feel miserable but I feel more cheerful than I have since the NY...  PMT has a lot to answer for!!   

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Nix hun- really glad you're feeling a bit brighter, it sounds beautiful in Paris today, ideal for going out for a nice walk and a stop off at a little cafe for a coffee and a naughty treat!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ooooo boss popped out so while i got 5 minutes 

Anne - sorry af is horrible hun, just think about tmoz and start the stimming hun it'll all be worth it to get those follies nice and juicy  

Bobbi i hate paperwork hunny, dh just starting a burger van business and the amount is already horrendous 

Nix glad ur feeling a bit better, annes right paris does sound so beautiful.  Thanks for the af dance  

Donkey yayy hunny well done, best of luck!  Hope trigger goes ok, keep us all up to date 

Zuri - oohhh ur poor tum petal   Hope it starts to feel better soon 

Kazzie - i have a few headaches on the dhea but managing to sleep ok.  Never tried clomid so cant answer that one, hope u feel better soon petal  

Missyg - wow hun there are so many different protocols around for tx im so confused sometimes   How does the estrogen priming one work, is that better for oldies and poor responders? 

Fishy - we missed u in chat last nite 

Pixie - hi petal hope ur ok  what or who is chr? told u i am feeling very confused at the mo, is that a side effect of dhea or am i just a dizzy blonde cow?   

Oh well boss is back so better try and sign off i suppose.

Hello to laura miranda ally becka purple steph tracey bugle heather ophelia and everyone else  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Kate,

I think estrogen priming protocol is used in the US - I did a few searches on it and found several clinics over there who use it for poor responders or women with prematurely aging ovaries. I found a US forum with ladies comparing their experiences of diff protocols and a lot of them were getting many more eggs on it. CHR is Centre for Human Reproduction - a fertility clinic in New York who seem to have a special interest in women with poa and the use of DHEA. They use estrogen priming and are happy to share their protocol if you can get your cons to contact them. I hope I don't get to it but my cons at the Lister is happy for me to try it if this cycle doesn't work. 

Missy


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls...... Do I need wipes to clean my tum before I inject?
The Lister didn't give me any so I can just go and buy some if I do
Also, do I need to inject at the same time each night?
going into panic mode now!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - the clinics aren't that worried, my info just said clean the area, don't think i even bothered   You should keep to the same time each night if possible, good luck hun, exciting


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - hi hunny calm down sweetheart   Best to do injections same time each day, dont think u need to clean beforehand (i didnt) but did mop up any spots after with a pad of cotton wool.  Good luck tomoz sweetie.   U are braver than me no way could i inject into my tum, the leg gets it every time 

Missy - thats what i love about this thread, the information it gives us is great.  Thanx hun i will do a bit of research tonight 

Well i have tomorrow afternoon off to go and get hiv/hep b&c blood tests done.  DH took his new "sample" in to hospital this afternoon, hopefully they will get in within the time frame this time and not leave it there for nearly 4 hours.   

I have no af pains at all now but my boobs still sore and my nips still sensitive.  What the hell is going on inside me?  Its starting to get to me now, does anyone think i should bother testing again at the weekend if af doesnt turn up

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Bob  

Kate- Hi hun, bloody hell, how late are you? Lets hope the hospital sort themselves out this time eh 
Where you haveing HIV etc done?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi anne - im a week late now petal.  Having blood tests done at corbetts hospital in stourbridge. Dr kindly gave us blood test forms so got done on nhs


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- maybe do a test tomorrow first thing hun- they say use you first wee of the day. A week is very late


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls......
Where precisely on my tummy should I inject? 
Nurse told me one thing last week and and email from one of the other ones says something a bit different


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

left or right of your belly button hun, in the squishy bit!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

anne check this link out honey (you make me laugh!)






xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks girls   
The nurse last week said count 2 inches under b.button and about 6 inches wother side.....I've just got my ruler out and measure 6" and that's nearly on my side!!!!!  
I seem to be going into panic mode  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Calm down hunny, you will be fine    

Everyone else ok?


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG pix you were in my dream last night!! was a mental dream, anne was in it too except she looked like a different person if you know what i mean. cant believe your dh doesnt get the diamond thing - will of course be best to get them set in platinum too as that is always going up in value  

Anne - great news that you will be starting hon!!! Ha can just see you measuring exactly 6" you nutter   I did injections in my leg, doesnt matter where you do it really its going to get in there. 

Lainey - was walking down the road earlier and just burst out laughing thinking about you telling the woman in the shop about your tx

Nix - glad to hear you're feeling bit happier now hon  

Steph - lovely news your scan x

hi kate, zuri, fishy


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- I've gone all frantic all of a sudden today- I mean, come on- you know what a difference an inch can make         
Was I very glamerous in your dream last night?


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I posted on this thread a while ago and you were all very kind in your advice and support.  I wanted to let you know that I had my EC today and amazingly we got 7 eggs.         We are really happy as we'd been told they were aiming to get three so we've more than doubled our expectations. Now we're just waiting to find how many have got jiggy in the petri dish  

Thanks for your support ladies, and I hope you are all well.
Sending love
Carys
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow Pink- well done you, keep us posted


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ah bless you Anne, its v normal to have anxiety before starting like this..you'll be fine and you're right, an inch makes no difference as i said you can inject anywhere really, arm, leg, tummy, it makes no difference so no need to worry about that at least. in my dream you were a tall indian lady?? it was you though!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

...but in real life I'm a short half Irish half Greek lady!!   
Right, off now ladies to get my hair cut


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Natasha: Hey chick! What was I doing in your dream-telling you how confused I was   ? Yes hun, DH doesn’t get the diamond thing even though I got him involved in designing my studs online! Still no chance!  

Kate: You should defo do a test tomorrow hun – oh it will be amazing if you are preggers.  

Anne: Don’t panic my love. Once you do the first injection you will see how easier it gets. My doc told me to have 8 hours between injections and do them am & pm about the same time each day and use alcohol wipes to clean my tummy before and after.

Pink: Fantastic news!!   to your doctor!! 

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne     you'll be fine, it';ll soon be second nature

Hi Pixie x

Pink-woohoo, 7 is a great number


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Pinkcarys - well done hun, we told you you'd be fine


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

pix - we were lost in some hotel/house thing and we kept opening lots of cupboards and finding people in them - i'd also swallowed a a plastic bag (?) and there was champagne and i didnt want any because of my no alcohol rule but it was vintage dom and i felt like i should have some and was really confused......i always have v strange dreams! dh prob just needs a little encouraging   


carys - great news on the 7 eggs!!! well done, howp you're not feeling to bad from the procedure.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

natasha6 said:


> i'd also swallowed a a plastic bag (?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

the handle was stll in my mouth though and i had to keep it hidden..am wondering if i'm perhaps a little bonkers?

now shall i get my guides to make banoffe pies or campfire cakes tomorrow?


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Natasha - was it the plastic bag you melted on your cooker?  

Anne - don't panic, you will be fine.  The first one is always nerve wracking but once you have got this one out of the way you will find it a doddle.    Good luck hun x

Kate - I would have done about 20 hpts by now, but that's just me.  I would defintely do one in the morning just to be sure.  

Pix - hi hun. x

Carys - well done on your bumper crop.       for some hot eggie action tonight.

Ali - good luck tomorrow hun   

Donkey - good luck for Saturday   

Nix - glad you are feeling brighter today.  Getting out in the fresh air is a real mood lifter.

Nikki2008 - good luck with the scan tomorrow   

Hi Ally, Tracey, Mira, LB, Steph, Juicy, Kazzie, Zuri, NickyW, Nix, Bob, etc, etc

L x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Tash man, you gotta stop smokin' dem Jamaican cigars! Banoffe pie innit! That's nice when you have the munchies...    

PC - well done on a fab crop of embies, 7 is excellent!

Anne you poor baby, I can almost remember the panic of the first stimms (it wasn't that long ago but a side effect of tx appears to be that my memory is banjaxed!) re when to do them, it should be approx the same time every night but you have a couple of hours leeway - eg the ARGC asks everyone to jab between 8-10 pm if that's any help. Re where to inject, the girls are right, as long as you don't try and jab your kneecap, or snort the stuff it'll be going in the right place!

Can't hang about need to get the dinner on but just to let you know I bottled it and almost didn't go out at all despite the lovely sunshine. I am truly going . It got to 5 pm, getting dark when I finally FORCED myself to go to the docs, and then only because my asthma pump was empty. Well just as well I did make myself do it. It's a 5 minute walk up a not very steep hill to get to the surgery, I was out of breath before I'd got halfway there, I mean really gasping. I sat there for a good 40 mins before I was called. The doc listened to my chest and said my heart was racing. I was still wheezing like a 90 year old too. He gave me a jab of something or another immediately, gave me a scrip for a ton of antibiotics and steroids etc and said that if I hadn't gone to see him I'd have been hospitalised by tonight....  !!! I KNOW this thing can be dangerous when I have a cold if I don't watch out for it but I _still _ hesitated to go to the doctors .

I'm ok now, just a bit shaky from the meds but this is just a cautionary tale for anyone else like me who doesn't take their asthma seriously because it doesn't bother them very often. Remember Charlotte Coleman...?

Love to all

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix OMG hunny do take care    Get those antibiotics and steriods inside you NOW!!!!!   

Natasha - had u smoked anything illegal last nite hun    And how come i wasnt there, im very upset at not being asked i must say 

Lainey    at the plastic bag on the cooker!! I remember that too

Carys - wowwww hunny well done, ive put the bary white cd on for your eggies and swimmers so they will be all be getting jiggy  

Beachy - hi hunny how u feeling hunny?  

Anne - hope ur keeping calm now hunny  

Pixie i cant do a test in the morning hun, i havent got one  

We are having kebab for tea tonight only 7 points on the ww diet, might just have a few chips but wont count those as its thursday and we all know chips dont count if you have them on thursdays   

If i have no af tomorrow morning i will buy a test on way home and do it satday morning.  Its really confusing me at the mo cos ive had all the pains and everything 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nix - omg you poor thing, you MUST take care of yourself!!   I know what you mean about memeory - i am known by my friends as the elephant as remember everything, even really small stupid details from years and years ago but now my short term memory has completely gone - i even forget what i'm saying half way through a sentence! have decided on the mars bar game instead..not sure its quite the idea to get the girls stoned    

kate - how about sweet potato chips? also, when you have your first wee do it in a pot and take with you, then when you buy the kit you can use tomorrow instead of having to wait til sat, at least you'll know then


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

OMG Just had a vision of Kate wandering the streets with a pot full of ****  please don't make me laugh cos it makes me wheeze!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Natasha -    i can just imagine the fellas faces at work if i turn up with a pot of wee in the morningand walk past them to the ladies.  Plus i finish tomoz dinnertime cos we gotta go and have hiv/hepb&c blood tests again so i would end up having to bring it home with me.  Wouldnt have anywhere to hide it either as wouldnt tell dh i was doing one cos he always trys to persuade me not to cos he dont like seeing me upset when its negative (thats quite a few times then ) I can buy a test on way home 2moz hide in bedside drawer and do satday morning, omg i sound like a madwoman    Thats if af dont show and i think she just mite


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok Kate - time for desperate measures. Put on your nicest underwear and white trousers.  Find a crowded place, preferably with lots of fit blokes....  Never fails!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

no you could put the pot in the shower after he has had his shower - he wont see it then..i'm quite possibly a genius!


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening
Glad to see everyone is a little more upbeat  

Kate go and buy a test NOW!!!  I'm desperate to know I don't know how you can contain yourself  

Well we had a bargain this afternoon... I'm sure you can imagine how much I've spent on drugs these past couple of weeks and today DH had to go and buy 5000iu of pregnyl for my increased trigger shot.  He managed to locate a local pharmacy who ordered it in on time and then guess how much he paid?
.....£5   Did they forget the full price?  

Ali you can join us at the crooked chimney too!    And any one else of course  

Zuri - I had a laparotomy 10 years ago and I still don't have total sensation near my scars.  In fact I can't let DH inject too near my scars. 

Carys fab news!!   If I had 7 eggs I would be beside myself with excitement!

DH is preparing trigger shot as I type  

Take care
Donkey xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Donkey      for you hunny.  Wow can u give us the phone of the chemist i'll get all my drugs from there.  What time are u in for ec sweetie?  

Nix - i have a rumbling belly now so its either wind again or af pains  

Tash - im gonna have to wait till tomoz now hun. Shops are closed and i got jamas on now 

So if not come overnight i will get test on way home tomoz dinnertime, and if no af friday nite i will test satday morning.

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm in at 9.00 Kate, although I have to be there at 8.15.  As of yesterday i was the only one booked in, so they may have done someone today but it certainly won't be busy and I am first!!

Nix forgot to say you must look after yourself   asthma is serious    

He's still preparing  

xxx


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi all, hope you don't mind me jumping in.  Caz on the Winter Wonderbabes recommended your page to me.  

I requested tx last week at my clinic (NHS) & went in for a pre-tx scan/bloodsfor 1st ICSI on Monday.  Bad news was I only had 3 follies and they will only let you move on via l/p or s/p if you have a minimum of 8!!!!   Plus they found several cysts, one they said was large!!! I get AMH results back in 3 weeks & have been requested to go for another scan on next AF, and they'll take things from there.  I was so gutted...we've been on wait list for 3 years and tests/scans from back then showed everything was okay with me.

Does anyone have any advice how I can help my body out this next month?  Whats the heads up with DHEA & where do I get it?  I've taken zinc and folic acid for like ever; cut out caffeine & cut down drastically on alcohol in October; me & dh started eating healthier than ever; + a week ago I started taking Q10.  On Tuesday I've started taking viridian's pro-conception 'fertility for women' multi-vits/minerals which includes DHA (will stop the separate zinc and folic acid now). 

I did skip December's AF, which is unusual in that I have never skipped before, but the nurse assured me that would have nothing to do with it. 

Cheers ladies & hope you're okay Nix  
x X x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

OMG Nix - glad you got yourself to the quacks. Not surprised you're feeling wobbly

Anne - anywhere you can pinch an inch in the area really. I was always a leg girl  - belly scared the b'jeebies out of me for some reason.

Carys - Congrats! What a fab scoop of eggs! Hoping for some beautiful music in the love lab tonight!

Donkey    

Love to everyone else!
Lucy x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Lucy 

KOL, so sorry about your follicle scan - blimey though what clinic won't treat you with less than 8?  Good old NHS eh..   
I could have had my NHS cycle with fsh of 13.5 - they didn't scan my antral follicles but if they had they'd have seen I only had 4/5
Are they saying they won't treat you if you don't fulfil x or y criteria? 
It sounds like you're doing everything you should be - the count will probably vary from month to month irrespective of anything you do though taking DHEA might help.  

you can get dhea from the biovea site.  If you use the search function you will find tonnes of references to it on this thread, someone posted lots of info about ten days ago I think. My AMH went up after I took it for a few months though I don't have any evidnence they were connected.

FF will add that they don't endorse self medicating (though dhea is not really a medication, it's a natural hormone taken as a supplement and is licensed by the FDA in the US).  (no offence Rachel if you're modding this !!!)

Nix, thank goodness you got to the doctor  .  I am asthmatic too and any cold I get sets it all off, it's a nightmare.  Funnily enough, I think of Charlotte Coleman regularly too.  Had to have steroids myself at 8 wks preg as i had awful attacks on holiday, though the specialist I saw gave me a brilliant inhaler which is helping me control it really well.  It's horrible shakiness after loads of meds, keep your feet up tonight 

Donkey woo EC so near now!  Come on that third follie!!  Though we'll be happy with two    

Anne good luck for that first injection, like Beachy says you'll be a pro by Sunday night !
Kate hope AF stops messing you round, or even better -isn't coming 
Lainey, I've missed something about you in a shop?! going to have to read back!  love the crooked chimney as a pub name, it sounds so cosy
Zuri hope your tum's better and stims going well
Elinor you're still away i guess but hope scans going well and travelling not too stressful 

love to everyone


----------



## wazycat (Jun 2, 2008)

hello ladies im new!

firstly ive been sitting here feeling like im dying inside since my consultant told me last friday donor eggs or give up!  but since historic reading on your threads i feel quite at home so to speak  you ladies are remarkable and only now do i have the courage to speak!  

PM'D Pixie earlier and what a lovely lady she is, really lifted some weight of my shoulders - thanks x

a bit of history - ive never got that far to start tx.  had fsh 5.7 in jul and advised to only have 1 embryo transfered as they were so convinced it would work! and now, 6 months on fsh 23! and they have given up on me!

thanks to your threads i now have hope and have decided the jinemed in Turkey is my best option. 

Anyway enough of me harping on - just wanted to say hi and i hope you dont mind me joining in?

Love to you all


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

just read back... Natasha i could swear you said you burst out laughing thinking of Lainey in a shop, but i can't find it.  am i going


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I've triggered!     No more injections i thought then remebered the gestone  
I'm sitting here with my hot water bottle (with a furry pig cover) enticing them to grow.

Anne this will be you soon  

Rachel glad your only 5'2" or that would be too thin (can you be too thin?   )

KOL welcome and sorry about your scan, I can't believe they won't treat you  

Welcome wazycat, I've only been on the thread a few weeks but everyone is so supportive and I'm sure their PMA helped me grow an extra follie.  Good luck, we're all here for you.

xxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

juicy - nope you're not going mad - i did indeed say that - was prob around 4ish

well done donkey on your trigger - hope it all goes well for you tomorrow


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

Juicy said:


> KOL, so sorry about your follicle scan - blimey though what clinic won't treat you with less than 8? Good old NHS eh..
> I could have had my NHS cycle with fsh of 13.5 - they didn't scan my antral follicles but if they had they'd have seen I only had 4/5
> Are they saying they won't treat you if you don't fulfil x or y criteria?
> It sounds like you're doing everything you should be - the count will probably vary from month to month irrespective of anything you do though taking DHEA might help.
> ...


Thanks Juicy - I'm with St Mary's Manchester and yes, I have been told they won't treat you with less than 8 follies!!!! Being NHS there doesn't seem to be a lot I can do but rest on my laurels until the AMH result comes back, and I have a scan on next AF. I'll defo do a search for the biovea site.

Donkey - thanks for the welcome - wishing you loads of luck for e/c

Wazycat - hi there. There's some really lovely ladies on this site and I'm really thankful for people (such as Pixie) on here. Its great we can all share our journeys and support each other. xxx


----------



## wazycat (Jun 2, 2008)

donkey - thanks its a problem halved when shared!

K O L - Hi im private and have received treatment very similar to you, its destroying isnt it.  hopefuly this site and the ladies here will give us hope xxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Quickie from me as trying to do a million things at once tonight!  Off to Lister tomorrow and then straight up to Manchester for the weekend.

Pixie - thanks for the good luck   for you hon

Kate - yeah, scan is tomorrow.  Will update at some point whilst I am away,   for test!!  How amazing would that be?   

Missyg - Lister thread is under ICSI - 2 below IVF.  Or go to my recent posts and find it that way.  

Nix - you take care of yourself!  I really remember Charlotte Coleman - awful  

Lainey - thanks for thinking of me  

Donkey -   for Saturday!  Bargain too !  

Carys - well done on getting 7 eggs  

Hi to everyone I have not had time to mention personally.  Have a lovely weekend (mine starts here!!) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

wazycat said:


> K O L - Hi im private and have received treatment very similar to you, its destroying isnt it. hopefuly this site and the ladies here will give us hope xxxx


It certainly is soul destroying. I'm glad we've both found support on here which has helped me immensely. x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Wazycat & KOL welcome on thread. Stay with us - the girls on this thread are absolutely amazing (just beware of Natasha she is a nutter!  )

Wazycat: I'm glad to help - I know how isolating and terrible this feels. I wasn't trying to cheer you up earlier on, everything I said was true hun

KOL: Your clinic won't treat you unless you have 8 follicles and you have been waiting for 3 years?  Oh these guys have no ashame..
Mind you NHS in my area is no better.They won't treat me or anyone if they've had FSH of over 10 in one occasion so I was off their list without even being put on there ever!!

Donkey: Well done mrs! Good luck with EC  

Nix: Oh honey, you've had a very hard week, hope you feel better soon.  

Hello Juicy, Ali & Lucy  

xxxxx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Wazycat and KOL, I am new here too. Took me a couple of weeks to feel brave enough to post much but now getting a bit addicted! It is really great to be able to get advice and share info with people in similar situations. 

Missy x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Very quickly as I have an old friend here - 

Ali good luck for your scan sweetheart - we are all behind you xxxx

Everyone else I will speak to you tomorrow xxxx

Oh and Sam is back she called today - massively jet lagged but bound to be back in touch soon xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You know, looking back these sorts of crappy clinics really did me a favour - it's only because they refuse to treat cases like ours we're all forced to look elsewhere - and thank God for that, because the rubbish places that refuse us don't stand much of a chance of getting us pregnant - they're too ignorant and narrow-minded.

But what gets me KOL, in your situation, is that they're actually using the latest test, AMH, and yet STILL won't treat! That's idiotic - I know of people on here who get bundles of eggs but they're not great quality, which is the real watchword when it comes to them actually implanting.

I think the Lister's stats speak for themselves - they'll take almost anyone and give them a chance, yet their live birth rates are higher than the clinics who cherry-pick their customers. Nuff said!
Same with the Jinemed - only by treating us will they learn more about the causes/treatment of poor ovarian reserve and they know it - the only thing some other clinics know is that if they keep plugging away with their one protocol, a small percentage of women with a narrow band of test results will get pregnant. That's enough for them to go on making millions of pounds a year from couples starting out on the IF journey who think one clinic must be vaguely similar to another.

That's like me driving a Skoda when I could be buying a Lambourghini for the same (or less) money!

Just a quick one from me, as it's officially playtime in the Robertson household - the best of luck with your first jab today Anne! They really don't hurt - don't worry!

Donks - well done on your follies!

Carys - well done on your eggs!

Nix - dammit, take it easy girl! Can't have you collapsing on us.

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Donkey     good luck for EC


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning Girlies,

Just a quick one as I really wanted to respond to what you said Kazzie about low mood and DHEA....

I've been on DHEA for nearly 6 months now (75mg) and I am convinced that, for me, it has caused low mood and dramatic mood swings. I did read somewhere that it is not suitable for anyone with a history of depression, well, I have had depression in the past. I've been fine and not at all depressed for the last couple of years now - till I started taking the DHEA. 

Obviously I can't be sure it is the DHEA - there can be so many factors involved. But despite this, I have stuck at it, possibly not wisely, but I figured it was my best chance to get pregnant. I was originally going to take it for 12 months, but 6 will have to do as I want to feel myself again.

As I said, there's no evidence to support the connection between my low mood and DHEA, but I thought it was worth mentioning to you guys.

much love to you all,
jo xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Have I lost the plot? I thought Donkey was having EC tomorrow 

Donkey- Hun, if it is today you will be there now so lots and lots of     for you.  

Nix- Hunny, please please look after your self, asthma is nasty (I get it very mild). How are you feeling today?
Thanks for the post yesterday too  

Ally- Hope you're havign a nice time with your friend hun  

kate- Any news?  

Nat- You crack me up kid!!!!! Was it a Tesco bag or credit crunch Aldi    

Wazycat- Welcome hun! We will look after you. I am on first IVF as we speak and if you check my signature I too was told about Doner Eggs but I am now at the Lister who didn't bat an eyelid with my age/FSH/AMH (none of which are any good  )


Kol- Welcome too hun  

Pix- You are a lovely lady, thanks for your lovely text last night. I am just happy that you're feeling brighter  

Hi beachy    

Zuri- How are the jabs going lady?  

Miranda- Love the new pic and thanks for your kind words too  

Sam- Welcome home   

Lainey- Hi hunny, you ok?  

Kazzie- Hello m'deary, how are you today?  

Tracey- Hi hun, what yuo up to the weekend?  

Ali- Have sent you a text chicken  

  Carys, Missy, LJ, Anna, Ophelia, heather (How are you 2 PG ladies?  ) Popsi, Swinny, Jo,Steph, Nikki2008, Bobbi, Angel, NikkiW,Rachel Alegria, Juicy, Lucy

I am trying to have a stress free day at work today so I the ultimate in calm tonight!!
Feel a bit teary - dunno why, but I am happy and excited too 

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Heads up i will be locking thread once ive caught up with it


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=172213.0


----------

